# The start of something beautiful...x



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Ok so we just got back from the vets were our bitch (diva) was scanned, the vet thinks from the size of the puppies that she has 10 days left witch is her due date from her first mating.
He could see 5 and possible 6 puppies but says there could be more ..
One of the little pup was all stretched out and shaking its little head  i never knew they were that clear it was just amazing.!
We already have everything set up here and were all ready to go..
I know how other members love to follow the last few days of the pregnancy and see pictures of the new borns so i will keep you all updated on this thread if you would like??

lots of love
A very excited amazed kerry xxx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Cool. Can't wait for the details. Good Luck


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations - That's fantastic news. And please keep us updated, I love reading all the puppy threads


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

oooh wow congratulations!

Is that a big litter for a crested? seems so as they are only little dogs!

Cant wait, do you know what colours to expect? Is the mix of hairless, hairy hairless and powderpuff just by chance or is there a way to ensure more of one than the other?

sorry lots of questions!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww how lovely Kerry xx is there likely to be any powderpuffs in the litter? xxx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oooh wow congratulations!
> 
> Is that a big litter for a crested? seems so as they are only little dogs!
> 
> ...


This is an averge size for a crested one breeder we know had 11 in one litter last year 
Colours we are expecting are blue and mahogany as this is what goes back through out the pedigree.
We mated a powder puff to a hairless so can get both hairless and powderpuff we dont know about having hairy hairless that we will just have to see about..
If you wanted all powderpuffs then you would mate to puffs and could only get puffs.
mating two hairless you can get both hairless and puff
mating hairless to puff you can get both 
i dont mind all the questions
kerryxx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aww how lovely Kerry xx is there likely to be any powderpuffs in the litter? xxx


yes there is she could have all puff or all hairless or a mix  :001_wub:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> yes there is she could have all puff or all hairless or a mix  :001_wub:


oo how exciting its like a lucky dip!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> oo how exciting its like a lucky dip!!!


i think thats the best bit you never know what your going to get :001_wub: but we do want a hairless to keep if not will keep something else :001_wub:


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Ok so we just got back from the vets were our bitch (diva) was scanned, the vet thinks from the size of the puppies that she has 10 days left witch is her due date from her first mating.
> He could see 5 and possible 6 puppies but says there could be more ..
> One of the little pup was all stretched out and shaking its little head  i never knew they were that clear it was just amazing.!
> We already have everything set up here and were all ready to go..
> ...


That is wonderful news  If the vet says he can see 5 just to be on the safe side double it LOL x x x x

Lots of love Kerry x x


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww congratulations carnt wait 4 pics x


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Changes said:


> That is wonderful news  If the vet says he can see 5 just to be on the safe side double it LOL x x x x
> 
> Lots of love Kerry x x


hehe it was amazing to watch them on the sceen i nearly cried :blushing:
not only can you follow you babies through there life you can see them before they are born i fell great 
thanks for all the wishes i will keep you all updated 
kerry xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> i think thats the best bit you never know what your going to get :001_wub: but we do want a hairless to keep if not will keep something else :001_wub:


well i'll take the powderpuffs of your hands then!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> well i'll take the powderpuffs of your hands then!


hehe we have a few people intrested if they hit standard as you can never be sure they will but they all want hairless..
Not many show people are into the puffs but we are :001_wub:
if we get one like karma i will let you know


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> hehe we have a few people intrested if they hit standard as you can never be sure they will but they all want hairless..
> Not many show people are into the puffs but we are :001_wub:
> if we get one like karma i will let you know


oh god dont tempt me....im gunna end up divorced!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> oh god dont tempt me....im gunna end up divorced!!!!


hehe i will stop i wont tempt you any more


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

jilly40 said:


> aww congratulations carnt wait 4 pics x


i will take lots of pictures after there born they look amazing on the scan..!!
Best £28 my mum every spent :thumbup1:


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

That's brilliant news, at least you know when to expect them now! Is that the first time you've ever seen pups with a scan before? I can imagine how good it was for you to see! 

I can't wait for pics of them when they arrive! I'm in love with them already, and they're not eve born yet!!  You only have to say crestie pups and I'm in love!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Kerry I would love to be kept updated on the final few days - are you going to start a poll on the exact number?? maybe not seeing as you have already said there are five of six!

DT


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> That's brilliant news, at least you know when to expect them now! Is that the first time you've ever seen pups with a scan before? I can imagine how good it was for you to see!
> 
> I can't wait for pics of them when they arrive! I'm in love with them already, and they're not eve born yet!!  You only have to say crestie pups and I'm in love!


Yes that was the first time i saw a puppie on scan i have seen a muntjac on a scan before but thats it..im just amazed its just amazing
i will get pictures as soon as 
kerry xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

there was a program on sky not so long ago that followed the conception of puppies through to birth! it was amazing! one of the little puppies was running and panting! i really enjoyed it


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Can't wait for pics and updates, are you starting a candyesque thread??

Sh xx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Kerry I would love to be kept updated on the final few days - are you going to start a poll on the exact number?? maybe not seeing as you have already said there are five of six!
> 
> DT


you know me i never shut up so i will keep you all updated 
im going to do a poll actually just for a laught but i dont know how to do them so maybe you can do one on behalf of me


----------



## Lily's Mum (Jan 22, 2009)

I shall look forward to the regular updates - I do so love puppies...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> there was a program on sky not so long ago that followed the conception of puppies through to birth! it was amazing! one of the little puppies was running and panting! i really enjoyed it


i saw that to it was amazing i seen it on other animals too they are wicked 



Shazach said:


> Can't wait for pics and updates, are you starting a candyesque thread??
> 
> Sh xx


no it wont never be as popular as that thread hehe


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oooh how exciting! I never knew you were expecting pups 

I hope you get some hairless, i'd love to see them growing up  how exciting!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Ok so we just got back from the vets were our bitch (diva) was scanned, the vet thinks from the size of the puppies that she has 10 days left witch is her due date from her first mating.
> He could see 5 and possible 6 puppies but says there could be more ..
> One of the little pup was all stretched out and shaking its little head  i never knew they were that clear it was just amazing.!
> We already have everything set up here and were all ready to go..
> ...


Woo Hoo. Now listen up Diva we want at least 4 Hairless Bitches


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

LOL clueless keep your fingers crossed


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

what about putting a pic of mum and dad on the thread, xx


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Heres mum she is a powderpuff shaved off as its easier for them through there pregnancy and welp..








very pregnant looking lol

Heres the dad hes a hairless


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congratulations they are both beautiful hope everything goes well. xxx


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

:001_wub: The pups will be gorgeous with parents like those!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> LOL clueless keep your fingers crossed


I have got everything crossed and have for some time lol getting cramp now


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Congratulations they are both beautiful hope everything goes well. xxx


Thats DK 



charlie9009 said:


> :001_wub: The pups will be gorgeous with parents like those!!


hehe thanks  we have high hopes


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

clueless said:


> I have got everything crossed and have for some time lol getting cramp now


hehe your a nutter you cant let go now, but just be thinking of us like im sure you will and we will be just fine


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Must say Diva sure is looking fat LOL and Thats a great pic of Kioti


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

clueless said:


> Must say Diva sure is looking fat LOL and Thats a great pic of Kioti


That picture of diva was taken just over 2weeks ago so you can imagin how big she is now bless her 
Hes a very special boy is our kioti and i never liked him as a pup  but hes perfect now mum choose a great dog


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

clueless said:


> Must say Diva sure is looking fat LOL and Thats a great pic of Kioti


Sonny Boy is beautiful stunner


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Sonny Boy is beautiful stunner


thats kioti half brother  all beautiful baldies together


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> thats kioti half brother  all beautiful baldies together


oh well i have to warn myself no more dogs then lol as i think hes beautiful just wanna take him home lol


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> Sonny Boy is beautiful stunner


Thank you DK He is a wimp though LOL


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> thats kioti half brother  all beautiful baldies together


LOL Keep it in the family them good looks


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

clueless said:


> LOL Keep it in the family them good looks


they sure do :thumbup1: we are very lucky to own such gorgouse boys


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Kerry, Just caught up with your thread (been a bit biz & not on forum).Cpongrats to you and mum-to-be. I am ever so thrilled for you both. I just love the crested, especially the hairless. So looking forward to hearing all about mum and pups and pics of course. I shall be keeping an eye on this thread for def.
Good luck, fingers and all paws crossed in this household:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Glad to hear you girl is in whelp,How exciting!!!!! Cant wait to see what you get, puffs or hairless or both! Let us know how things go


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

doggiesgalore said:


> Hi Kerry, Just caught up with your thread (been a bit biz & not on forum).Cpongrats to you and mum-to-be. I am ever so thrilled for you both. I just love the crested, especially the hairless. So looking forward to hearing all about mum and pups and pics of course. I shall be keeping an eye on this thread for def.
> Good luck, fingers and all paws crossed in this household:thumbup:


Thanks its extra special i think becuase you dont know if you will get hairless or puff so its a double lovely serprise...



vizzy24 said:


> Glad to hear you girl is in whelp,How exciting!!!!! Cant wait to see what you get, puffs or hairless or both! Let us know how things go


Thanks i will keep you all updated and dont worrie there will be loads of pictures coming the forums ways when they arrive into the world


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ooow great news

glad all is well,,,,good luck to you all


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

cav said:


> ooow great news
> 
> glad all is well,,,,good luck to you all


Thanks cav not too long now


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

I would love a powder puff pup, but we already have 5 dogs and can't really stretch to 6....
ah well, one day........................


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

PennyH said:


> I would love a powder puff pup, but we already have 5 dogs and can't really stretch to 6....
> ah well, one day........................


aww you will get one one day  they are amazing


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Wow!!
She lovely!! and sooo pretty!!!

Hes cute too 

Shes huge..did the vet say how many she will have DD?

Sammy

PS: Sorry i forgot to comment last time i was on =))


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Wow!!
> She lovely!! and sooo pretty!!!
> 
> Hes cute too
> ...


Thanks that was her at 6weeks so imagine her now 
he said he could see 5 defently but fort he saw another so 5+ 

Dont worrie about it sammy  good luck to you and minni


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Thankyou lovely DD

Take some pics tomorrow please and let me see how big she is please?

Sammy


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Thankyou lovely DD
> 
> Take some pics tomorrow please and let me see how big she is please?
> 
> Sammy


i will do sammy first thing tomoro 
shes a right little fatty


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

Sorry cant get any pictures i have tried but she is quite un settled and wont sit still, bless her 
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Sorry cant get any pictures i have tried but she is quite un settled and wont sit still, bless her
> kerry xxx


Ok Kerry thanks anyway

Hope shes ok

Sammy


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cant wait to see pics of the newborns when they arrive, hope mum is doing ok. I saw a crested yesterday in the flesh (have only seen pics before) and she was gorgeous!!


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Fantastic!

Good luck. With my girl when I had her scanned the vet said, 5 pups possibly 6, she had 4!!!

Hope is all goes well, can't wait to hear


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Poppy09 said:


> Cant wait to see pics of the newborns when they arrive, hope mum is doing ok. I saw a crested yesterday in the flesh (have only seen pics before) and she was gorgeous!!


I will get loads of pictures i promise you will all get fed up of it hehe but i will let you see them all grow up..



Xiaoli said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Good luck. With my girl when I had her scanned the vet said, 5 pups possibly 6, she had 4!!!
> 
> Hope is all goes well, can't wait to hear


Thanks.! Just out of intrest how far gone was your girl when she was scanned?


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

She was 4 weeks. Your girl was further on when she had her scan wasn't she?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Xiaoli said:


> She was 4 weeks. Your girl was further on when she had her scan wasn't she?


yes we had her scanned at nearly 8weeks.! 
The vet was amazed as we were to how clear we could see the pups, one was even shaking his/her little head :001_wub:
It was great to see actaul puppies instead of sacks..
we would definitly leave it late again..
kerry xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Well tomoro is the 23rd witch is Diva`s due date.! 
Im getting very excited but we will just have to wait and see if she hits her due date or goes over.!
I will keep this thread updated with any news 
kerry xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you xxx


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for you xxx


Thank you.!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck hope all goes ok for you., Keep us updated


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Good luck hope all goes ok for you., Keep us updated


I will keep you all updates 
shes fast asleep in her box at the minute


----------



## englishspringers (May 22, 2009)

YES keep us posted...oh so exciting. good luck


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

englishspringers said:


> YES keep us posted...oh so exciting. good luck


Thanks i will do promise


----------



## englishspringers (May 22, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks i will do promise


ggggguuuuuuuuuddddddddddd :yesnod:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Oooooh i'm soooo exited for you  x


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

oooooooooooh it's nearly time!!!!

Yay, hope everything goes well! Is there any sign of them starting to get on their way yet? 

I dont think we can wait another day


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> oooooooooooh it's nearly time!!!!
> 
> Yay, hope everything goes well! Is there any sign of them starting to get on their way yet?
> 
> I dont think we can wait another day


Not as yet shes still eating all her meals and no panting.!
She has been panting alot but thats been happening for a few days now nothing to worry about 
i will let you all know as soon as we get action hehe shes might just serprise us all and show no signs and go straight into ful blown labour with is not un heard of iv known a few to do it
kerry x


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Today's the day!  Any news??? :huh:


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> Today's the day!  Any news??? :huh:


No as yet but i will keep you updated she might pick up quickly 
shes settled at the moment


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Come on Diva. I have to wait another 6 weeks before my pups arrive if any come along so I need to see some lovely hairless(or hairy)babies


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> No as yet but i will keep you updated she might pick up quickly
> shes settled at the moment


 I hope she does  The suspence is killing me!

Go and give her a big squeeze from me, that might help a few pop out!!! :yikes: 

Diva, wake up and get pushing, we all want to see your gorgeous babies!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Come on Diva. I have to wait another 6 weeks before my pups arrive if any come along so I need to see some lovely hairless(or hairy)babies


Hehe i still have my fingers crossed for you and your girl
Dive still holing on tight bless her.!



charlie9009 said:


> I hope she does  The suspence is killing me!
> 
> Go and give her a big squeeze from me, that might help a few pop out!!! :yikes:
> 
> Diva, wake up and get pushing, we all want to see your gorgeous babies!!!!


haha none popped out its so exciting
but i guess they will come when she and them are ready


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

she needs to wait till about 8.30 pm cos i need to get some things done and if she starts before then i wont get anything done , x


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

kira99 said:


> she needs to wait till about 8.30 pm cos i need to get some things done and if she starts before then i wont get anything done , x


you will be lucky ours always go at 1,2,3s in the morning haha


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> you will be lucky ours always go at 1,2,3s in the morning haha


 hhmmmm, well in that case when I get up tomorrow I expect some news of pups!  Or I'm going to have to have a few serious words with Diva!!!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> you will be lucky ours always go at 1,2,3s in the morning haha


that will be about right ,
then you will want somebody to stay up and talk to you  
and i always go to bed nice and early , x


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> hhmmmm, well in that case when I get up tomorrow I expect some news of pups!  Or I'm going to have to have a few serious words with Diva!!!





kira99 said:


> that will be about right ,
> then you will want somebody to stay up and talk to you
> and i always go to bed nice and early , x


haha come round and have a word for me :thumbup:
i need someone to stay up as i just talk mums ears off and she moans at me why she is busy 
so i have to make all the coffee run and get things, right down times weights sex colours ect hehe


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw carnt wait see these babies
i will watch this thread closely
i hope it all runs smooth for you all


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

cav said:


> aaaw carnt wait see these babies
> i will watch this thread closely
> i hope it all runs smooth for you all


thank you i cant wait either  :001_wub: :001_wub:
all prey it runs smoothly 
i will get pictures up as soon as they have all popped in to the world :001_wub:
and them regular ones as the grow you will all be feed up of pictures haha


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> thank you i cant wait either  :001_wub: :001_wub:
> all prey it runs smoothly
> i will get pictures up as soon as they have all popped in to the world :001_wub:
> and them regular ones as the grow you will all be feed up of pictures haha


i hate waiting but mine were early so i did not have wait this time lol

mine have all opened there little eyes,,,bless

i rember when clueless had her pups they were lovely,,,i wont get bored of the pics

giv mummy a hug from me


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

cav said:


> i hate waiting but mine were early so i did not have wait this time lol
> 
> mine have all opened there little eyes,,,bless
> 
> ...


i thought diva was going to go early but seems not  :lol:
awww bless we want updated pictures :thumbsup:
They are gorgouse ok i shall bomard PF with cresties babies :lol:
i will do  might sqeeze some out at the same time hehe :scared:


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Grr this is the goodness knows how many'th time I have checked for news!

C'mon Diva let's see your babies


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Xiaoli said:


> Grr this is the goodness knows how many'th time I have checked for news!
> 
> C'mon Diva let's see your babies


hehe shes showing no signs of them popping into the big wide world anytimes soon bless her :blink:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless her maybe she will catch you by surprise lol. Good luck when it all strts to happen  Cant wait for the pics, come on Diva!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

good luck I hope it happens soon and all goes well, I keep checking for news


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

can't wait till pictures!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Any News??????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

I hope this silence means we have babies


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

billyboysmammy said:


> I hope this silence means we have babies


 I hope so to


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

sorry guys still no babies hehe 
she hasnt eat this morning and is digging but no more than she has been for the last two weeks so we will see


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Hmm she's being a madam, she knows we are all waiting. Tell her we really don't want to know what she has in there and she might get going


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Xiaoli said:


> Hmm she's being a madam, she knows we are all waiting. Tell her we really don't want to know what she has in there and she might get going


dont worry guys we are certain tonight is the night 
if she proves us wrong again then you lot are going to have to have word with her for me :yikes:...


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> dont worry guys we are certain tonight is the night
> if she proves us wrong again then you lot are going to have to have word with her for me :yikes:...


that would be about right, im going out in a bit , x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

kira99 said:


> that would be about right, im going out in a bit , x


i really do think its going to be tonight  stay or you can just check when you get back..!
But she might prove me wrong AGAIN :devil:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

7:45 ist pup is born will be back in 1min


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Wooooooo Hoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

lmao 12mins from you saying it will be tonight to the first puppy being born! 

Thanks for keeping us all updated, do your best, it must be so exciting!


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations hun, hope everything is going well for you xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

shes is a little dark brown female powder puff..born at 7:45
will puts weights on when we do it in a bit


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> shes is a little dark brown female powder puff..
> will puts weights on when we do it in a bit


Yeah!!!!! One down.....


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> shes is a little dark brown female powder puff..born at 7:45
> will puts weights on when we do it in a bit


Congrats  :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Congrats, I've been keeping an eye on this thread waiting for news!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo DIVA and DD xxx

Sending hugs xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Thanks guys everythings good so far


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks guys everythings good so far


push diva PUSH!


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

congrats, looks like im not going to miss it after all , x


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

congrat's


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

YAYYYYYYYYY ts about time to Diva I was beggining to think Freyja would be having hers first


Well come on were are the photos?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

kira99 said:


> congrats, looks like im not going to miss it after all , x


yay your not going to miss it :d



Freyja said:


> YAYYYYYYYYY ts about time to Diva I was beggining to think Freyja would be having hers first
> 
> No pictures yet im going to wait till there all here and settled with mum before  dont want her getting anymore stressed
> you could be waiting all night for pictures  :001_tt1:
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

2nd pup 8:30
male Hairless and black


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> 2nd pup 8:30
> male Hairless and black


awwww :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> 2nd pup 8:30
> male Hairless and black


she's not wasting much time, x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

kira99 said:


> she's not wasting much time, x


i just saw that haha our clock is fast and as i did first pup by that time i will do the rest by it soo bare with me haha


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> 2nd pup 8:30
> male Hairless and black


WOOooo HOooooo Black beauty xx

Welcome to the world


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

this really aint the thread to be reading while eating Carbanara and garlic bread, can we postpone it til tomorrow


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

3 red dogs said:


> this really aint the thread to be reading while eating Carbanara and garlic bread, can we postpone it til tomorrow


sorry red no its too exciting 

lots of blood and stuff mum ate both placenta and then sick them back up..


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

YAY im here now DD!!! 2 puppies awwww


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> sorry red no its too exciting
> 
> lots of blood and stuff mum ate both placenta and then sick them back up..


lmao hows that carbonara now red? :yikes:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao hows that carbonara now red? :yikes:


In need of a large glass of red


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> YAY im here now DD!!! 2 puppies awwww


glad you could join us  
we have a female powderpuff dark brown
a male black hairless


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I was wrong with my guess as soon as the first was born as I said 2 hairless girls 1 hairless boy and 3 powderpuff boys


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> lmao hows that carbonara now red? :yikes:


Need A Bucket!!!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> glad you could join us
> we have a female powderpuff dark brown
> a male black hairless


flippin heck!!! which ones Mine!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

OMG. Was intrigued to know what a brown powderpuff looked like and googled it couldn't find a brown piccie (are they rare) but i now want a powderpuff. Sooooooooooo cute. I want one like this DD please.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> flippin heck!!! which ones Mine!!!


haha well we havent got a black and white one yet 

red you can have my bucket i have finished my vodka now

freya dont worrie i have to hunt that thread out when there all born and see the winner :thumbup1:

Divas breeder has just text mum and diva`s sister deedee has just gone into labour too


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

awwwwwww that lil brown powderpuff pup is gorgeous!

ok ok .... calm down.... you cant have another dog yet....


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> OMG. Was intrigued to know what a brown powderpuff looked like and googled it couldn't find a brown piccie (are they rare) but i now want a powderpuff. Sooooooooooo cute. I want one like this DD please.


Umm not rare but as they get older they go lighter colours :thumbup1:
That puff hasnt had its faced shaved either so looks a little different, but most pets owners keep there faces non shaved..:thumbup1:
little cutie it is


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

hehe i found one with a fab do!










I'm guessing its a pup who's coat hasnt come in - but i love the mullet


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Umm not rare but as they get older they go lighter colours :thumbup1:
> That puff hasnt had its faced shaved either so looks a little different, but most pets owners keep there faces non shaved..:thumbup1:
> little cutie it is


I like my dogs a bit more scrufty so this little one was right up my street. Os looks like a wooly bear now and i have got to get him clipped but i keep putting it off.

Can't wait for some pictures of the stars of the show.:001_tt1:

How bizarre about her sister


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> hehe i found one with a fab do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a hairless it will grow a mane..
If you go back a few pages mum and dads pictures are on here them you can see what that pup will look like as an adult


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm back!!! Hubby nicked me laptop.....why does he always do that when something exciting is happening GRRRRRR and then he takes so frigg*n long....:mad2::mad2::mad2:

Ok caught up, must be time for no.3??


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I'm back!!! Hubby nicked me laptop.....why does he always do that when something exciting is happening GRRRRRR and then he takes so frigg*n long....:mad2::mad2::mad2:
> 
> Ok caught up, must be time for no.3??


OOh what is he like..
Shes not showing any signs yet of another one on its way she has the last one half an hour ago :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

oh i know what they look like grown up! i just love the "i'm growing so look funny" phase! I love the hairless ones the best, but the coloured puffs are growing on me! Diva and dad are just stunning!

Billy although tiny is all legs and long neck at the moment


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Shazach said:


> I'm back!!! Hubby nicked me laptop.....why does he always do that when something exciting is happening GRRRRRR and then he takes so frigg*n long....:mad2::mad2::mad2:
> 
> Ok caught up, must be time for no.3??


thats what mine keeps doing, nicking it!!!! god arnt they selfish Shaz!!:mad5:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> thats what mine keeps doing, nicking it!!!! god arnt they selfish Shaz!!:mad5:


I know!!!! Anyone would think I was on it ALL the time.......:blushing:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> oh i know what they look like grown up! i just love the "i'm growing so look funny" phase! I love the hairless ones the best, but the coloured puffs are growing on me! Diva and dad are just stunning!
> 
> Billy although tiny is all legs and long neck at the moment


I do like the hairless alot to but the puff are just as cute :001_wub:
Thanks you 

awww bless little billy i dont think i have ever seen pictures of him


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> thats what mine keeps doing, nicking it!!!! god arnt they selfish Shaz!!:mad5:


Mr R did it too me tonight aswell. I just sat here shooting him "the look" until he gave it back


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I do like the hairless alot to but the puff are just as cute :001_wub:
> Thanks you
> 
> awww bless little billy i dont think i have ever seen pictures of him


i know i know! I'm such a technophobe!

Candysmum sent me the lead which fits my camera but i need to download software   

Gonna get my mates hubby to do it for me when theyre back of holiday pmsl! he's a programmer so this should be easy for him lol


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

lol he looks just like my avatar though - hairy maclary!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> Mr R did it too me tonight aswell. I just sat here shooting him "the look" until he gave it back


I'm sure if I do that he deliberately takes longer!....But then he's not as evil as I am so perhaps I'm just projecting!! :001_tt2:

He was ordering a chainsaw.....chainsaw v puppies.....honestly!!!:nonod:ut:ut:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> lol he looks just like my avatar though - hairy maclary!


hehe aww thats cute 
cant wait to see picutes


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Shazach said:


> I know!!!! Anyone would think I was on it ALL the time.......:blushing:


:aureola::aureola::aureola::devil:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rainy said:


> Mr R did it too me tonight aswell. I just sat here shooting him "the look" until he gave it back


theyre all the same Rainy.....Spiteful!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> I'm sure if I do that he deliberately takes longer!....But then he's not as evil as I am so perhaps I'm just projecting!! :001_tt2:
> 
> He was ordering a chainsaw.....chainsaw v puppies.....honestly!!!:nonod:ut:ut:


Mr R was checking his Off Road forum, how sad is he (pots and kettles spring to mind for some reason)


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> i know i know! I'm such a technophobe!
> 
> Candysmum sent me the lead which fits my camera but i need to download software
> 
> Gonna get my mates hubby to do it for me when theyre back of holiday pmsl! he's a programmer so this should be easy for him lol


I don't download the soft ware for the camera I just plug it in and click on download photos.

I'm on my OH's laptop mines dead he keeps nicking it to look on ebay for parts for motorbikes. He was on this morning from 10am -2.30pm non stop


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I don't download the soft ware for the camera I just plug it in and click on download photos.


it wont do it? says i need the easyshare software ?? i tell ya i'm so bad at anything technical! - i can do plumbing, decorating, wallpapering etc - but i need a fella for the technical stuff!


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> Mr R was checking his Off Road forum, how sad is he (pots and kettles spring to mind for some reason)


Don't tell Mr Sh, he's joined a walking forum which he says is relly boring, if he hears about an off road one.....


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> it wont do it? says i need the easyshare software ?? i tell ya i'm so bad at anything technical! - i can do plumbing, decorating, wallpapering etc - but i need a fella for the technical stuff!


Sorry no idea then mine just asks if I want to download photos so I just click yes anything more technical than that I cann't do either


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Freyja said:


> Sorry no idea then mine just asks if I want to download photos so I just click yes anything more technical than that I cann't do either


Mine asks if I want to open it as a file, then I just copy and paste the pics to my hard drive.
I don't bother with the software either.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

seems shes having a long break before the next one hehe


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Think we've gone a bit of topic here.


Come on Diva we've resorted to talking about downloading photos here we need another puppy.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> seems shes having a long break before the next one hehe


tell her to hurry up...my laptops melting


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

shes in no hurry for anymore she was scanned at a defo 5 so looks like she might go all night bless her
her sister has had 2hairyhairless boys


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Don't tell Mr Sh, he's joined a walking forum which he says is relly boring, if he hears about an off road one.....


I won't send you the piccies of us laning in the peaks in my Nissan then


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> shes in no hurry for anymore she was scanned at a defo 5 so looks like she might go all night bless her
> her sister has had 2hairyhairless boys


any pics of the puppies yet DD, i want to have a look before i decide which one im avin!!!:cornut:

congrats to Diva's sister too


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

rainy said:


> I won't send you the piccies of us laning in the peaks in my Nissan then


Lol, send me the forum link though please. But if he feels the need to go off in my freelander and it comes back scratched (other than the scratch I did :lol I'll hold Mr R responsible!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> any pics of the puppies yet DD, i want to have a look before i decide which one im avin!!!:cornut:
> 
> congrats to Diva's sister too


sorry no pictures yet  there suckling still so dont want to intrupt i will when there all here


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm off OH wants his laptop back I will have to catch up in the morning unless I can get it back of him later


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Freyja said:


> I'm off OH wants his laptop back I will have to catch up in the morning unless I can get it back of him later


ok frayja providing all goes well i should have pictures up before this morning sleep well night  
thanks for your messages xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

black and white (might be brown/white)powderpuff male born at 10:10 by our clock 10:08 on here hehe


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> black and white (might be brown/white)powderpuff male born at 10:10


well thats gotta be mine then!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

WoOOO HOoooo

Another one safe and sound. 

How's mum doing DD ??


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> well thats gotta be mine then!!!!!


haha im shocked that we got black and whites...
a minni karma you know i would let you aswell


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> WoOOO HOoooo
> 
> Another one safe and sound.
> 
> How's mum doing DD ??


she is doing really well bless her shes hot but shes being fantastic  bless


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> she is doing really well bless her shes hot but shes being fantastic  bless


Yeah she picked a warm night for it. Hope it carries on going well. Sending positive vibes xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

another one 10:20 by my clock gosh its weird the times on here and my clock being different hehe
so 10:20
another hairless male same markings as the other hairless male


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> haha im shocked that we got black and whites...
> a minni karma you know i would let you aswell


aww i know you would DD thankyou xxx..... (hmmmmm mini Karma or Divorce which shall i choose)


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats on the puppies hope she has the others all safe and sound.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> another one 10:20 by my clock gosh its weird the times on here and my clock being different hehe
> so 10:20
> another hairless male same markings as the other hairless male


oh wow well done Diva


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aww i know you would DD thankyou xxx..... (hmmmmm mini Karma or Divorce which shall i choose)


mini karma every time


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Congrats on the puppies hope she has the others all safe and sound.


thanks DK theres just one more to come according to the vets scan but he said there could be 6 so we will see


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> mini karma every time


Are you making your Mum lots of cups of tea to keep her going too


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

just quick the two hairless males might not be black they could be blue 
now there all dry and in a different light


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

rainy said:


> Are you making your Mum lots of cups of tea to keep her going too


thats my job and writing everything down hehe


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Aww well done Diva, my bet was for 6, and they seem to be coming in twos...

Something is conspiring against me tonight, my laptop decided to crash just as these two came....

If i go to bed maybe the next two will come???

How excited are you DD?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> thats my job and writing everything down hehe


Aww you are such a good girl xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Aww well done Diva, my bet was for 6, and they seem to be coming in twos...
> 
> Something is conspiring against me tonight, my laptop decided to crash just as these two came....
> 
> ...


hehe im soo excited  i love watching them grow :thumbup:
no dont go to bed another one has just poped i will be right back


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> hehe im soo excited  i love watching them grow :thumbup:
> no dont go to bed another one has just poped i will be right back


yeah.....5.......and counting, one more Diva, come on, one more.....


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

get me up to date how many have we got?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

bad news guys she just gave birth to a dead pup mums gave mouth to mouth and tried every thing but hes not coming through 
 i was on such a high  shes still trying but hes defo dead


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> bad news guys she just gave birth to a dead pup mums gave mouth to mouth and tried every thing but hes not coming through
> i was on such a high  shes still trying but hes defo dead


Aww, sorry Hon....


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Awww run free little one


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

christine c said:


> get me up to date how many have we got?


we have pup 1-female powderpuff coloured dark brown
pup 2- hairless male black maybe blue
pup-3 male powderpuff black and white
pup4-hairless male black maybe blue
pup5 came out dead  would have been a hairless male :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> bad news guys she just gave birth to a dead pup mums gave mouth to mouth and tried every thing but hes not coming through
> i was on such a high  shes still trying but hes defo dead


awwww im so sorry hes a shining star that was too good for this world. Sorry you lost him hun x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

thanks every one  its sad one of the horrible things about breeding


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

awwwww i get on the phone and miss everything!!!!

So sorry about the last little fella RIP xxxx

Congrats on the others 


Do you think there is any more?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> awwwww i get on the phone and miss everything!!!!
> 
> So sorry about the last little fella RIP xxxx
> 
> ...


he was soo tiny the smallest i have ever seen :frown2:  Run free little man..!
thanks 
Cant never tell so we just stay with her incase vet said poss 6 so might be but then there might not you never know


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> we have pup 1-female powderpuff coloured dark brown
> pup 2- hairless male black maybe blue
> pup-3 male powderpuff black and white
> pup4-hairless male black maybe blue
> pup5 came out dead  would have been a hairless male :crying::crying::crying:


oh sorry love glad about the other's though. Don't mean this nasty but some thing's are for the best. x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

christine c said:


> oh sorry love glad about the other's though. Don't mean this nasty but some thing's are for the best. x


i know what you mean some things are not ment to be ay..
thanks all for you support


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

you get ablob for being soooooo brave.


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> i know what you mean some things are not ment to be ay..
> thanks all for you support


Sorry Hon, I'm going to have to hit the pillows before they hit me, will check back in the omrning see if any more pups arrive. Good luck Honey, hoping the rest of the night goes well.

Love and hugs, Shxxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Sorry Hon, I'm going to have to hit the pillows before they hit me, will check back in the omrning see if any more pups arrive. Good luck Honey, hoping the rest of the night goes well.
> 
> Love and hugs, Shxxx


thanks shazach and thanks for being her to night and your comments
sleep well sweetie


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Me to i'm afraid hun, need to grab some sleep before the kids get back from their dads in the morning!

I'm still feeding kittens every hour and half so will check back with you later xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

BIG BIG hugs, your doing so so well, so is diva xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Me to i'm afraid hun, need to grab some sleep before the kids get back from their dads in the morning!
> 
> I'm still feeding kittens every hour and half so will check back with you later xxxxxxxxxxx


ok mate thanks for being here tonight 
good luck with the kittens your doing a great job
speak soon xxx


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Congrats on your pups  what a shame about the little fella  xx


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, we've been out all day, and I knew I'd miss it!!! 

Congratulations for the pups, 'm sorry to hear about the poor little boy that didn't make it  RIP little man.

How are all the others doing, and is there sign of any more?


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

another one we have a female powderpuff dark brown again
there all doing fine and mum is being great  xxx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Aww sorry to hear about the lil boy.
But congrats on the rest!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

thanks everyone you have all been wonderful tonight  i will update with pictures and any news tomoro
all stay safe and sleep well
thanks again kerry xxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i knew id flipping miss it  

gosh i miss everything! 

congrats on the little ones but im so sorry about the little boy  rip little run free over the bridge 
xxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry to hear about the little boy , hope the rest are doing ok, x


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

ok heres the update now there all clean we can there colours:
pup 1- female powderpuff (dark brown) 4oz
pup 2- male hairless (blue/white) 3 1/2 oz
pup 3- male powderpuff (black/white)4 1/2 oz
pup 4- male hairless (mahgany) 3 1/2 oz
pup 5- Born Dead  
pup 6- female powderpuff (dark brown) 3 1/2 oz
shes has just had another dead one it was a hairless bitch  
pup 8-hairless bitch (mahgany) 4oz


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

she has just had number 8 shes is a mahgany hairless bitch


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry to hear about another one that didnt make it , xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

wow she is going for gold there 

A big congratulations on the birth of 6 healthy pups so far 

so sorry for the loss of the two other pups, R.I.P little ones


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> wow she is going for gold there
> 
> A big congratulations on the birth of 6 healthy pups so far
> 
> so sorry for the loss of the two other pups, R.I.P little ones


thank you its heart breaking we tried 15minutes with each pup but we all know when there that far gone there gone so all i can do now is look after the 6 little wrigglers 
thanks all for you support  means alot really shows you how a forum can come togther 
thanks kerry x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

hi thought you had gone, hope the rest are doing ok, xx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

OMG there here!!! Congratulations DD  so sorry abou the two who didnt make it, run free x x x Your amazing and so is Diva, congrats xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

kira99 said:


> hi thought you had gone, hope the rest are doing ok, xx


no im not going any were i wont go to bed tonight now
thats the largest litter of cresteds we have had ok so 2 was sadly dead but she still can birth to 6 bless her shes just had a massive drink
this has to be the end now hasnt it ...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> thank you its heart breaking we tried 15minutes with each pup but we all know when there that far gone there gone so all i can do now is look after the 6 little wrigglers
> thanks all for you support  means alot really shows you how a forum can come togther
> thanks kerry x


yes it is heart breaking when they dont survive, but they will be happy together at rainbow bridge now  xxx

you now have 6 gorgeous pups to keep you busy and entertained I am really looking forward to pics and loads of updates :001_wub:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

she must be worn out bless her, 
yep defo need pics, xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> yes it is heart breaking when they dont survive, but they will be happy together at rainbow bridge now  xxx
> 
> you now have 6 gorgeous pups to keep you busy and entertained I am really looking forward to pics and loads of updates :001_wub:


i will get pictures up i promise but mum is abit confussed of course bless her with us taking dead pups and shaking them around...
so im going to leave her for tonight and i promise in the morning i will have a update and pictures..


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> i will get pictures up i promise but mum is abit confussed of course bless her with us taking dead pups and shaking them around...
> so im going to leave her for tonight and i promise in the morning i will have a update and pictures..


no rush, mum and pups being safe and happy is more important


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

thanks she is being so good bless her but shes still a bit confussed 
shes had a long drink xx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> no rush, mum and pups being safe and happy is more important


yep, i totally agree with that, xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> thanks she is being so good bless her but shes still a bit confussed
> shes had a long drink xx


hopefully now shes had them all she can relax a bit and get some rest, I'm sure she will be fine


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Vixie said:


> hopefully now shes had them all she can relax a bit and get some rest, I'm sure she will be fine


yes bless her she deserves a good rest shes been an amazing carm girl

ok so i just heard from diva breeder and diva sister has just had:
3 hairless boys 
1 powderpuff boy
1 powderpuff girl

i cant belive they have gone into labour the same day :w00t:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> yes bless her she deserves a good rest shes been an amazing carm girl
> 
> ok so i just heard from diva breeder and diva sister has just had:
> 3 hairless boys
> ...


yes shes been fantastic and so have you, thanks for keeping us all informed 

thats amazing isnt it, congratulations to her as well, its great news


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

mum has asked me to come on and say a big thank you to all you for your nice words and support..!
shes says the same as me really we are chuffed to bits with what we got but are gutted to what we lost..
A massive thank you from us both  you wonderful people
big hugs from us and the cresties


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congrats to you mum as well, give the cresties hugs back from me 

I have to go now my daughter has just woken up and is calling for me, talk to you soon

night night xxxxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Vixie said:


> congrats to you mum as well, give the cresties hugs back from me
> 
> I have to go now my daughter has just woken up and is calling for me, talk to you soon
> 
> night night xxxxx


nite nite vixie, xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

nighty night vixie thanks for tonight sleep well 
kerry xxxx

the last little girl born is 4oz


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> mum has asked me to come on and say a big thank you to all you for your nice words and support..!
> shes says the same as me really we are chuffed to bits with what we got but are gutted to what we lost..
> A massive thank you from us both  you wonderful people
> big hugs from us and the cresties


im sure you both know that we are here for you through good and bad , xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

kira99 said:


> im sure you both know that we are here for you through good and bad , xx


thanks again 
DT told me she would have them on sunday and she did  hehe
the two hairless males look like twins there nothing to tell them apart
we should call them double trouble and trouble doubled


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> thanks again
> DT told me she would have them on sunday and she did  hehe
> the two hairless males look like twins there nothing to tell them apart
> we should call them double trouble and trouble doubled


oooh no you cant do that poor little mites ,
might have to take the dogs down the beach tomorrow and see if i bump into DT, xx


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

kira99 said:


> oooh no you cant do that poor little mites ,
> might have to take the dogs down the beach tomorrow and see if i bump into DT, xx


hehe yeah tell her my good news of all healthy six pups 
whens she back ?
there all fast asleep now, the other dogs are fed up of not being allowed in this roon :nono:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> hehe yeah tell her my good news of all healthy six pups
> whens she back ?
> there all fast asleep now, the other dogs are fed up of not being allowed in this roon :nono:


she isnt back till tuesday,
im sorry about the 2 that didnt make it but pleased that the rest are doing well, xx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

kira99 said:


> she isnt back till tuesday,
> im sorry about the 2 that didnt make it but pleased that the rest are doing well, xx


thank you 
thank you for being here tonight


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> thank you
> thank you for being here tonight


you really dont think that you can get rid of me do you , 
there are puppies involved now 
LOL, xx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

well guys im logging off now i need to rest my eyes  thanks again all and there will be a full update to moro along with pictures i pretty promise
thanks for the support means alot to us
take care all
kerry xxxxxx
ps do you like my pitapata? hehe


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

kira99 said:


> you really dont think that you can get rid of me do you ,
> there are puppies involved now
> LOL, xx


hehe get rid of you never my friend :bored:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> hehe get rid of you never my friend :bored:


as im sure you know things like this is what the forum is about :thumbup1:, as well a laugh that is :thumbup:, xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you guys for your support this evening, it's been a roller coaster ride, very hectic! I am very pleased with the litter we have & absolutely gutted for the two born dead...Run Free little ones & be sure to meet up with Kodi Mo for me :crying:
Will be up all night as it was touch & go with the last born who was born in exactly the same way as the two that didn't make it...Wish me luck :smilewinkgrin:
I promise to let Kerry take some pics & post tomorrow :001_tt1:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

crazycrest said:


> Just wanted to say thank you guys for your support this evening, it's been a roller coaster ride, very hectic! I am very pleased with the litter we have & absolutely gutted for the two born dead...Run Free little ones & be sure to meet up with Kodi Mo for me :crying:
> Will be up all night as it was touch & go with the last born who was born in exactly the same way as the two that didn't make it...Wish me luck :smilewinkgrin:
> I promise to let Kerry take some pics & post tomorrow :001_tt1:


again i am sorry about the two that were born dead ,
hope all goes well with the rest :smile5:, xx


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

kira99 said:


> again i am sorry about the two that were born dead ,
> hope all goes well with the rest :smile5:, xx


Thanks Julia, logging off now will update tomorow, eyes are all over the place lol hmy:


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

A quick update for you all while Kerry catches a few zzzzzz's bless her!
Unfortunately mum has managed to crush a hairless boy, the second pup born
even though I am checking all every 5 minutes, she is just so tired the poor girl & these babes are only wee, between 3.5 & 4 oz, puppy didn't make any noise at all! :crying:
So we are down to 5.....
2 powderpuff girlies
1 powderpuff boy
1 hairless girl
1 hairless boy
Mum has continued to be very restless through the night, poor soul & has
warned me to leave her babies well alone lol, she hasn't forgiven me
for the ones that she didn't get back, can't say as I blame her even though nothing more could be done! Run Free my little angels :crying:
Diva's sister ended up with.....
3 hairless boys
2 powderpuff boys
1 powderpuff girl 
Anyway, Kerry will be along later, until then thanks again everyone, you kept her sane :w00t:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> ok heres the update now there all clean we can there colours:
> pup 1- female powderpuff (dark brown) 4oz
> pup 2- male hairless (blue/white) 3 1/2 oz
> pup 3- male powderpuff (black/white)4 1/2 oz
> ...


I'm so sorry you lost another - but ?YAY you have your hairless girl!



DevilDogz said:


> yes bless her she deserves a good rest shes been an amazing carm girl
> 
> ok so i just heard from diva breeder and diva sister has just had:
> 3 hairless boys
> ...


Congrats to Divas sister too 



crazycrest said:


> A quick update for you all while Kerry catches a few zzzzzz's bless her!
> Unfortunately mum has managed to crush a hairless boy, the second pup born
> even though I am checking all every 5 minutes, she is just so tired the poor girl & these babes are only wee, between 3.5 & 4 oz, puppy didn't make any noise at all! :crying:
> So we are down to 5.....
> ...


Aww i'm sorry you lost another. You are doing everything you can, these things happen please please dont blame yourselves!

With 5 pups running around in a few weeks its going to be busy at your house for a while!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

on dear im really sorry to read youve lost another puppy xxx

congratulations for the other puppies, i bet theyre Beautiful!! xxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Aw sad news on another one but Yay to you for the remaining.

Hope mum settles down soon. xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

_Congratulations kerry on the arrival of your new babies.I'm so sorry hun to hear that you lost 2. Big hug xxxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Ok here some pictures as promised there not brill, but there still pictures hehe
Diva and kioti puppies:








































































so here you pups with a very fed up diva.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Absolutely beautiful kerry.*


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Absolutely beautiful kerry.*


thank you.! They are so little and fragile


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Bless they'r sooooooooooo sweet


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

AWWWWWWW!

I love the hairless, do i see a little bit of fuzz on their head already?, and the black and white :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


actually just scrub that i want them all :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> AWWWWWWW!
> 
> I love the hairless, do i see a little bit of fuzz on their head already?, and the black and white :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> actually just scrub that i want them all :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


yes you do they both have hair on there heads some are even born with it down there backs hehe..
I know i love the black and white its always my fav colour hes soo cute  they all are :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww theyre Adorable little puppies Kerry!!! i love em:001_wub xxx


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous!! I love little puppies, especially Crested ones 

So sorry for the ones you lost Kerry - run free little babies x


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

The puppies are soooooooooo cute  x x I bet you are shattered, well done angel x

Looking forward to chatting with you soon x


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

WoOOO HoOOOOOOO piccies.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

They look lovely. Bless them xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Just caught up with the thread and had to go back and read it all. Congratulations on your new pups and RIP to the little ones you lost. Hope they are all doing ok today


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Only just managed to catch up They all look :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Sorry you lost 3

R I P LITTLE ONES RUN FREE


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Congratulations on the healthy pups, sorry about the loss of the others  RIP little ones.
Well done Diva and well done DD


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry to hear you lost another one, R.I.P little one, x


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've just caught up again! 

I'm sorry to hear about all the pups that didn't make it, but you both did everything you could for them so you cannot blame yourselves. Run free little babies  

The pups are looking gorgeous, as I suspected they would!  :001_wub: Your going to have your hands full in a few weeks! 

I cant wait for pics of them as they grow up.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> I've just caught up again!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about all the pups that didn't make it, but you both did everything you could for them so you cannot blame yourselves. Run free little babies
> 
> ...


Thank you its a horrible thing, but like you say we did try our best even the to that were already gone when they came out mum tried 15minutesd with each  but they were gone, mum wouldnt stop trying 
The last hairless bitch that was born she was just the same as the two dead ones when she came out, but when mum gave her mouth to mouth she took a gasp  so just hoping she stays well she looks a healthy pup and she is 
4 oz..
They all seem to be fine this morning so fingers crossed it stays that way..
I will keep you all updated with pictures too 

noushka-thanks i love them to , i just know your fall in love with the male black/white puff as he grows

Xiaoli-i agree you cant beat a crestie puppy ever hehe :001_tt2:

changes-thanks you yes i am shattered but it was all worth it, hope your pups are still well and we will speak soon

rainy-iknew you wanted pictures lol

vizzy-thank you for going back and taking the time to read it all hehe, yes they all seem to be doing fine this morning thank god.!

freyja-thanks you they are sweeties.! still hoping for your girl 

thank you EmzieAngel and kira

Kerry


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Ive just managed to catchup on the thread
Congratulations on the puppies hun  lovely pictures, an you & your mum did a great job.
So sorry for the 3 little ones who are now over the bridge. rip :crying:

They are so cute already, i will look forward to seeing regular updates *


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Awwww they are absolutely GORGEOUS :001_wub::001_wub:

Sorry to hear about the ones that didn't make it. Run free little ones 

Congratulations on the healthy pups, a very exciting time for you!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Hope you Mum has managed to catch up on some sleep xx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> Hope you Mum has managed to catch up on some sleep xx


yeah shes having a nap now why i puppt watch


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations on the new baby's!!
Rip little ones...!! (2 lost!! Hugs for Kerry!!)
I can't believe Iv only just picked up on this thread...

xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

so sorry to hear you lost another pup, R.I.P little one 

The pictures are lovely, they are all so gorgeous  :001_wub:


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

So sorry for the little ones, it's never easy, is it 

Congratulations they all look so tiny !! My Cavalier pups were double their weight, I didn't realise they were born so small


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Rach said:


> So sorry for the little ones, it's never easy, is it
> 
> Congratulations they all look so tiny !! My Cavalier pups were double their weight, I didn't realise they were born so small


thanks you rach.! aww
These are a fair size considering she had 8 
we had a litter of 3 and there were soo much smaller than these


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Just caught up and read the thread - sorry I haven't been around much the last week or so.

Congratulations on the pups, good to hear mum is doing well.

Sorry you lost 3 - RIP little ones.

The pics are lovely, the pups are so cute and mum looks really sweet, definitely keeping a good watch on the pups.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awww ive just seen this thread! awww r.i.p little cuties  
the pictures are soooo cute! there ickle paws!!! :O SO cute! good job Diva!
are you keeping any?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> awww ive just seen this thread! awww r.i.p little cuties
> the pictures are soooo cute! there ickle paws!!! :O SO cute! good job Diva!
> are you keeping any?


Yes we are keeping one thats the only reason we did this mating.!
I know there soo tiny but we have had smaller :eek6:

thank you fluer


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes we are keeping one thats the only reason we did this mating.!
> I know there soo tiny but we have had smaller :eek6:
> 
> thank you fluer


Which one are you keeping DD


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Now they are cute, bless 'em and congratulations on your litter

Sorry to hear about the 3 little ones RIP run free


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

rainy said:


> Which one are you keeping DD


we are hoping to keep the hairless bitch providing all goes well...
thanks reddogs


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lovin the Pics Cheryl and Kez. The little hairless wrinkly bums look like they may go mahogany with nice light cresteds Woo Hoo. Make sure those Puffs stay Puffs LOL As there is a lot of Hairy Hairless in the lines Haha


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

clueless said:


> Lovin the Pics Cheryl and Kez. The little hairless wrinkly bums look like they may go mahogany with nice light cresteds Woo Hoo. Make sure those Puffs stay Puffs LOL As there is a lot of Hairy Hairless in the lines Haha


hehe thanks..Yeah we think the hairless will go mahogany to, haha they will sure stay puff they are defo puff..
I know there is quiet alot of hairyhairless yet these to hairless look true 
ahh well you know what there like we will have to wait and see 
hope your well and your cresties


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Congratulations Sweetie on the arrival of the new puppies...glad Diva is ok ..

So very sorry to hear about the little ones you lost 

Give a hug to Diva and the babys and to your mum...

WEll done sweetie!!

SAmmy


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Congratulations Sweetie on the arrival of the new puppies...glad Diva is ok ..
> 
> So very sorry to hear about the little ones you lost
> 
> ...


thanks sammy..i will do :thumbup: 
Hope all is well with you and minni


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations to Diva the puppies are so cute. I'm so sorry for the ones you lost.


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Just catching up with the news (been netless for couple of days). Sorry to hear couple of little ones didnt make it but great to hear most of them did. well done, :thumbsup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww I knew i'd miss it!

Congrats Kerry, you must be so proud of Diva! Has she settled down a little more now? must've been quite scary for her at first :

Sorry to hear about the ones you lost, it's such a shame but these things happen 

enjoy your pups! Have they all got homes to go to?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

Portia Elizabeth said:


> aww I knew i'd miss it!
> 
> Congrats Kerry, you must be so proud of Diva! Has she settled down a little more now? must've been quite scary for her at first :
> 
> ...


We are really proud of her yes she is settled now and is have a deep sleep first proper sleep since bless her 
I will enjoy them ever so much thank you , We are going to keep one and there are people intrested but its not a defo as what was booked we didnt get ...But we will just keep them all hehe :thumbup:
kerryxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> We are really proud of her yes she is settled now and is have a deep sleep first proper sleep since bless her
> I will enjoy them ever so much thank you , We are going to keep one and there are people intrested but its not a defo as what was booked we didnt get ...But we will just keep them all hehe :thumbup:
> kerryxxx


 you can't keep them all! I've gotta have at least one  I love the look of the black and white one, what a cutey 

cant wait to see them as they grow up :w00t: this is one of my favourite things about this forum


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2009)

just a quick update to let you all know all pups and mum are doing really well soo far.! 
thank you all again for last night means alot


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> just a quick update to let you all know all pups and mum are doing really well soo far.!
> thank you all again for last night means alot


pleased to hear all are doing well :thumbup:, xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so happy to hear theyre doing well Kerry! xxx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Congratulations on the puppies 
So sorry for the one's you lost 

xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaaw i missed it all

so sorry you lost 3 little ones-breeding can be so cruel

they are so tiny and sweet carnt believe how tiny they are mine were all 9-11 oz at birth!

i hope the rest grow big and strong and are just as lovely as mummy!

my 6 are all doing well hun!

A BIG CONGRATS TO YOU ALL:thumbsup:
XX


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Congratulations to diva - sure youe puppies will continue to do well!
RIP to to the three fur babies thar did not survive
regards
DT


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

cav said:


> aaaaw i missed it all
> 
> so sorry you lost 3 little ones-breeding can be so cruel
> 
> ...


Thank you i know it can be awful, two were born dead and was alot smaller than the rest and mum tried and tried but they werent having none of it, the last pup born was also dead but when mum gave her mouth to mouth she took a gasp and started breathing on her own .
And then we lost the one in the night its the worse thing, but these thigs happen :thumbdown:
They are tiny i will get some more pictures up later on there all putting weight on and mum and all 5pups seem to be doing really well 
glad your 6 are doing well well done to you and the dam we want more pictures 



DoubleTrouble said:


> Congratulations to diva - sure youe puppies will continue to do well!
> RIP to to the three fur babies thar did not survive
> regards
> DT


Thanks DT they seem to be doing really well :001_wub::001_wub:

thank you all for your messages 
kerry x


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

ok heres a few pictures of the pups i have just taken :thumbsup:









black/white puff boy,puff girl 2,hairless girl,puff girl 1









black/white boy puff,puff girl 2,hairless girl









puff girl 2









puff girl 1 suckling

just looked and the hairless boy is in no pictures :frown5: i will have to get some more


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Wow - how cute are they??

They are sooooo gorgeous.

Rach x


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

Don't think they'll ever be as big as my bruisers  sweet


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Wow - how cute are they??
> 
> They are sooooo gorgeous.
> 
> Rach x


hehe they are pretty special arent they 


reddogs said:


> Don't think they'll ever be as big as my bruisers  sweet


hehe no proberly not they are diddy.!

They are all doing fine this evening and certainly know how to scream the house down when they have lost there nipple 
but all is good bless them....
i just had them all with me why mum changed there bedding they are just so perfect


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> hehe they are pretty special arent they
> 
> hehe no proberly not they are diddy.!
> 
> ...


OOOOHH the joys of having pups cann't wait to be a granny again

Oh well may I will in 5 1/2 weeks


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

nice piccys , 
pleased to hear they are doing well :thumbup1:, x


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Freyja said:


> OOOOHH the joys of having pups cann't wait to be a granny again
> 
> Oh well may I will in 5 1/2 weeks


cant wait for your bitch to have hers its so exciting

thank you julia


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Awww soooooo cute!!
i always thought i wouldnt like the bald babies.....but i blimmin liove them!!!

i wish i could hold one....:001_wub:

Sammy


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Awww soooooo cute!!
> i always thought i wouldnt like the bald babies.....but i blimmin liove them!!!
> 
> i wish i could hold one....:001_wub:
> ...


Thank you sammy you got it all to go through soon mate.! hope yours goes abit smoother than ours though 

To be honest when we got our first baldies i wasnt keen but they have grown on me soo much they are an amazing breed with so much charactar and there so different from anyother breed they are truely special  :001_tt1:
And one day you never know you might just get one  you can have half ownership with the one we keep hehe


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Thank you sammy you got it all to go through soon mate.! hope yours goes abit smoother than ours though
> 
> To be honest when we got our first baldies i wasnt keen but they have grown on me soo much they are an amazing breed with so much charactar and there so different from anyother breed they are truely special  :001_tt1:
> And one day you never know you might just get one  you can have half ownership with the one we keep hehe


Youre a lovely person kerry....you made me smile and cry:001_wub:

SAmmyxxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Youre a lovely person kerry....you made me smile and cry:001_wub:
> 
> SAmmyxxx


thank you sammy hehe
glad i made you smile not keen about the crying bit :cryin:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

ok why mum took diva out for a toilet this evening i have taken some pictures of the preciouse 5 
i think we can all agree they are blinking stunning :crazy:




































































































The last 4 pictures are of the powderpuff boy :thumbup: hope you enjoy noushka 
thanks all for looking and i will get a few more soon :thumbup1:
kerry xxxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

haha, as soon as i started looking at those pics i thought about you putting your hand there so i could get an idea of how big they are :smilewinkgrin:,
you must have read my mind before i thought it ,
lovely pics, xx


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

kira99 said:


> haha, as soon as i started looking at those pics i thought about you putting your hand there so i could get an idea of how big they are :smilewinkgrin:,
> you must have read my mind before i thought it ,
> lovely pics, xx


hehe they are soo tiny :001_wub: :001_wub: i will have to get some of them all on there own.!
Im good at reading minds :laugh:
Thanks you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwww theyre getting Cuter!!!!! & look at mine isnt he Wonderful!!:001_wub:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for more piccies
They are just adorable, and so teeny tiny:w00t:


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

Devildogs, Firstly CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! OMG they are so unbelievably cute!! They are tiny!! Makes mine look like big fat nacks Well done to mum she did a brilliant job, and well done you keeping it together , it must have been so hard not to panic, you did amazingly well hon.
I am so so sorry that three of your beautiful babies went to the rainbow bridge, you must have been heartbroken, it is one of those awful bittersweet things, but it will make you cherish the gorgeous siblings that they left.
I am sorry it took me so long to read your news, as you can imagine it is a bit hectic here, I wish I had been around to offer you as much support as you did for me, you are a very special lady, with some very special babies!


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I love them :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

I think I'm falling in love with puff girl 2 aswell!!  :001_wub:

I want them all!!! :crying:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw wow hun they are just lovely:001_wub::001_wub:
i like the one with the little white collar
what type is that one 
it looks like it as as hair to me lol!
but they are all sweeties!
how is mum


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*They all look adorable DD
Once again Congratulations 

& thank you for your message re: Pippin :crying:*


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

AWWWW just caught up with the thread - booooootiful!

Has one of the others got little white paws too? so cute!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww theyre getting Cuter!!!!! & look at mine isnt he Wonderful!!:001_wub:


Thank you.! Yes your little man is ver gorgouse indeed :eek6:



Fleur said:


> Thx for more piccies
> They are just adorable, and so teeny tiny:w00t:


No problem i will keep them coming hehe :lol:



newfielover said:


> Devildogs, Firstly CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! OMG they are so unbelievably cute!! They are tiny!! Makes mine look like big fat nacks Well done to mum she did a brilliant job, and well done you keeping it together , it must have been so hard not to panic, you did amazingly well hon.
> I am so so sorry that three of your beautiful babies went to the rainbow bridge, you must have been heartbroken, it is one of those awful bittersweet things, but it will make you cherish the gorgeous siblings that they left.
> I am sorry it took me so long to read your news, as you can imagine it is a bit hectic here, I wish I had been around to offer you as much support as you did for me, you are a very special lady, with some very special babies!


Thank you nina, it means alot.! Dont worry that you wasnt here i understand and no you have been having problems to just hope your mum and pups are doing well again :thumbsup:...
They will 10000% be cherished they are very special and part of the mad family already 



charlie9009 said:


> I love them :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> I think I'm falling in love with puff girl 2 aswell!!  :001_wub:
> 
> I want them all!!! :crying:


I know they are all just loverbul arent they :eek6:....i want them all to haha
well you will have yours soon and then you can bombard us with beautiful cresties pictures :laugh:



cav said:


> aaaw wow hun they are just lovely:001_wub::001_wub:
> i like the one with the little white collar
> what type is that one
> it looks like it as as hair to me lol!
> ...


There are two with a white collar, the powderpuff boy is black and white with a chunky collar and then there a dark brown powderpuff girl with a little collar :thumbsup:
Thank you.!
Yes mum is doing really well now shes took to being a mum fantasticlly shes been a diamond thank you for asking 


Small~Fluffy said:


> *They all look adorable DD
> Once again Congratulations
> 
> & thank you for your message re: Pippin :crying:*


Thank you and no problem about the message i know how heartbreaking it is so im thinking of you 



billyboysmammy said:


> AWWWW just caught up with the thread - booooootiful!
> 
> Has one of the others got little white paws too? so cute!


One of the powderpuff girls had white socks .! The hairless girl has pink socks but when the hair grows they will be white too 
Thank you

thanks all for your messages 
kerry xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

The pups are 4days old tonight  and they are all doing really well they are all gaining weight..and big lungs 
They certainly know when they want there mum or if they cant find a nipple hehe
They are all getting cuter and cuter and now look like little pups...
Theres not alot more i can say really..! Thanks again for all your support and i will keep updating all yous that want me to 
kerry x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> The pups are 4days old tonight  and they are all doing really well they are all gaining weight..and big lungs
> They certainly know when they want there mum or if they cant find a nipple hehe
> They are all getting cuter and cuter and now look like little pups...
> Theres not alot more i can say really..! Thanks again for all your support and i will keep updating all yous that want me to
> kerry x


course we need updates ,
what about some more pics later :thumbup:, x


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

kira99 said:


> course we need updates ,
> what about some more pics later :thumbup:, x


HeHe ok i will try and get some more later :thumbup1:....
Diva is being a great mum to them shes is just amazing...
I cant belive they are 4days old today  already its gone quick i think....


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> HeHe ok i will try and get some more later :thumbup1:....
> Diva is being a great mum to them shes is just amazing...
> I cant belive they are 4days old today  already its gone quick i think....


Thankyou for the update DD...stunning babies  i love them all

Sammy


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

minni girl said:


> Thankyou for the update DD...stunning babies  i love them all
> 
> Sammy


Thank you sammy you will have all this soon


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Congratulations! You're pups are sooo adorable! :001_wub::001_wub:
My girls due 9th June, It's dragging! xx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> HeHe ok i will try and get some more later :thumbup1:....
> Diva is being a great mum to them shes is just amazing...
> I cant belive they are 4days old today  already its gone quick i think....


cant find new pics ,
am really pleased everything is going well :smile5:, x


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

Sorry i havent done any pictures tonight i forgot but i will tomorow promise...

Ok i will give you some weights though 


Puff boy was born at 31/3oz ......and is now 8oz
puff girl 2 was born at 4oz......... and is now 7oz
puff girl 1 was born at 31/2oz .....and is now 7oz
hairless girl was born at 4oz ........and is now 7oz
hairless boy was born at 31/2 ......and is now 5oz still the smallest  bless him
But there all putting weight on and doing well and there only 4days old today..


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Sorry i havent done any pictures tonight i forgot but i will tomorow promise...
> 
> Ok i will give you some weights though
> 
> ...


blimey they are doing well ,
pleased i dont put weight on that fast , x


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

kira99 said:


> blimey they are doing well ,
> pleased i dont put weight on that fast , x


HeHe they all seem to be doing well i know tell me about it could you imagine if we all did 

Thanks kiera09 good luck with your girl :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww little teeny weenys, my smalllest pup,when she was born, was 14 1/4 ounces..........a Giant!!!


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> HeHe they all seem to be doing well i know tell me about it could you imagine if we all did
> 
> Thanks kiera09 good luck with your girl :thumbup:


Morning Kerry Angel 

My babies are soooo hungry today am thinking about giving them their first not mummy meal


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone 
They are gorgosue i know 
Blimming hell noushka that is massive isnt it hehe
Awww changes bless them 
I have taken more pictures and i will upload them in a bit when i can be bothered hehe


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

As you all requested some pictures of our gorgouse lot :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:






























































Look noushka isnt he gorgouse 

















and again noushka he always sleeps like that


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> As you all requested some pictures of our gorgouse lot :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIMME GIMME GIMME!

theyre growing so much! 

Soooo cute


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Do they always start that colour and change later or are they going to be dark?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Thanks BBM they are growing fast bless them..
Rona its hard to tell the black and white could stay black and white like our karma or could go silver like a black and white girl we have did...
The dark brown puff will proberly end up going cream and not no dark at all.
The hairless should stay dark but like all hairless they will be lighter in the winter than the summer.
White is the only colour you can be sure will stay the original colour 
they are a mad breed hehe


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I will be round to collect mine in about 8 weeks 

Remember you said in the bar the other night after that Tequila i could have the pick of the litter


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

So at what age do you know more or less what colour they are going to be?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

rainy said:


> I will be round to collect mine in about 8 weeks
> 
> Remember you said in the bar the other night after that Tequila i could have the pick of the litter


haha nice try rainy im not that silly 



rona said:


> So at what age do you know more or less what colour they are going to be?


Thats another hard questiong rona hehe you will know more or less by 4/5months as on puff you will see the new colour coming through..
The hairless crests will go go lighter they will proberly go cream on these to
but there skin should stay the same just go a darker mahgony in the summer and lighter in the winter..


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

LOL. Was worth a try


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

rainy said:


> LOL. Was worth a try


Sure was good


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

They are all gorgeous, still!!! 

Is it the male or female hairless that has the little white patch on their face and neck?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics they have grown so much already, they are so cute, just gorgeous  xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww DD how Beautiful(especially Mine:001_wub:, look at his little pink pads awwww) xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone there special arent they hehe
charlie thats the male, the female doesnt have anywhite just a pink chest and pink socks 
kerry xxx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for the update and more piccies.
They are all gorgeous - so sweet and mum looks like she's taking really good are of them.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

lovely pics :yesnod:, x


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

Fleur said:


> Thx for the update and more piccies.
> They are all gorgeous - so sweet and mum looks like she's taking really good are of them.


Thank you yes she is a great mum :001_wub:



kira99 said:


> lovely pics :yesnod:, x


I knew you wanted more haha


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Thank you yes she is a great mum :001_wub:
> 
> I knew you wanted more haha


now what on earth made you think that , x


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

haha kira ummm we will never know ay 


All pups are doing fine the PP boy is massive hes quite a lot bigger than the others i just love chunky pups  hehe..
I will do more pictures in a couple of days


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

They're coming on lovely, if you have a spare I've got room specially for a chunky bunk. Dont worry bout what hubby says I'll win him over.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2009)

bird said:


> They're coming on lovely, if you have a spare I've got room specially for a chunky bunk. Dont worry bout what hubby says I'll win him over.


HeHe has he seen a baldie dog yet  most men we know cant quite get the idea of a dog with no hair haha :devil:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

My OH met my friends cresteds and he loves the hairless ones. Think they remind him of himself


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

pleased to hear all are doing well :thumbup1:,

defo need regular piccy updates :smilewinkgrin:, x


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

They look sooooooo cute!! What a brilliant mum she is as well, they look so contented, and so tiny!

It is amazing the size of them, my smallest was 495g which is about 1lb 1oz and my biggest was 715g - 1lb 9oz! I think that I would be a little scared if I was responsible for soemthing that wee!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

newfielover said:


> They look sooooooo cute!! What a brilliant mum she is as well, they look so contented, and so tiny!
> 
> It is amazing the size of them, my smallest was 495g which is about 1lb 1oz and my biggest was 715g - 1lb 9oz! I think that I would be a little scared if I was responsible for soemthing that wee!


Thank you yes they are tiny but these were all of a good size as she had a big litter :eek6:
I have seen smaller  They are all doing fine though there putting weight on and you can see them getting bigger ...

They are a week old today gosh time really has flown by with this little lot :thumbsup:
kerry xxxx


----------



## newfielover (May 16, 2009)

I noticed that they had doubled already!! Well done mum 

I lose track of time now, it seems like they have always been here, yet at the same time I can't believe that they are 11 days old now! They still havent got their eyes open, which in some ways is a blessing as they think that I am their mum as well, and if I go less than 4 ft from the box they all go nanas!! ( they must be able to smell me) Imagine what they will be like when they can see me


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

i know the time flys by bless them


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

A few more pictures of the little darlings  there all doing great 



































Powder puff girl









Hairless girl








Powderpuff girl 2








hairless boy








hairless boy








Noushka puff boy thats going brown 
Hope you like


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Absolutely adorable DD :thumbup:

They have really come on, are you keeping any/all   *


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

I love the little hairless girl! and of course the little black/brown n white


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Absolutely adorable DD :thumbup:
> 
> They have really come on, are you keeping any/all   *


ALL hehe i wish 
We are going to keep the hairless girl and if she is a good example of the breed show her :001_tt1:
But i am in love with the PP boy :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
wow hes something else he reminds me of my karma as a little one :blush:


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Kerry

They are adorable, specially the 1st powderpuff girl, she's melted my heart

x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> I love the little hairless girl! and of course the little black/brown n white





Molly's Mum said:


> Thanks Kerry
> 
> They are adorable, specially the 1st powderpuff girl, she's melted my heart
> 
> x x


Thanks guys they ahve all melted my heart :blink:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Like!!!i love em:001_wub: (especially my brown one!!) lol

theyre growing so quickly! they just look great!!! xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Like!!!i love em:001_wub: (especially my brown one!!) lol
> 
> theyre growing so quickly! they just look great!!! xxxxx


hehe i cant belive hes gone brown  but hes still a special wee lad :001_wub:
They are growing PPboy is well chunky :001_wub:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Awwww, i bags the one that's yawning!!!

Sh xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Shazach said:


> Awwww, i bags the one that's yawning!!!
> 
> Sh xx


pmsl Mum says ":crying: NOOOOO that her baby" Sges the one staying  
and sammy has half share of her because she asked so nice a while back :001_tongue:


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl Mum says ":crying: NOOOOO that her baby" Sges the one staying
> and sammy has half share of her because she asked so nice a while back :001_tongue:


Aww, fantastic, best of both worlds 'cause I can't really have her, so if you are keeping her I get to keep her too, in a pf sharing way!!
I wouldn't want to nick her off your mum anyway


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

hehe thats good yeah i will let you all see her grow and the others but her mostly as when the others have gone    she will still be here fitting in to the mad house im sure...


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

lovely pics , they have changed so much already ,

ps, it was about time we had an update , x


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

kira99 said:


> lovely pics , they have changed so much already ,
> 
> ps, it was about time we had an update , x


Thanks They are changing arent they i love watching them grow and change.!

PMSL i was abit late wasnt i :bored:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww they are gorgeous  can I have a powderpuff girl pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease  xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Vixie said:


> aww they are gorgeous  can I have a powderpuff girl pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease  xxx


Course you can haha :thumbup: :lol:

I know they are soo cute :eek6: very special x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> Course you can haha :thumbup: :lol:
> 
> I know they are so cute :eek6: very special x


just love their colouring and seeing your girl I want a pp now :001_tt1:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwwwww they are so cute!!!!! the one yawning is just AWWWWWW


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

Aww they are getting so big - little chunks!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Xiaoli said:


> Aww they are getting so big - little chunks!


Hey Rach, we need pics :laugh:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thx for posting more pics.
They are all looking well.
I love the little hairless pups - they look like they've got little punk hairdos.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> awwwwww they are so cute!!!!! the one yawning is just AWWWWWW


Thanks :blushing: thats the little girl thats staying :001_tt2:



Fleur said:


> Thx for posting more pics.
> They are all looking well.
> I love the little hairless pups - they look like they've got little punk hairdos.


Thanks you they do have mad hair dont they :001_tt2: they got it all down there back to haha


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

crazycrest said:


> Hey Rach, we need pics :laugh:


Teehee (I thought I was going to get away with it too lol) have just put a few on my facebook


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Xiaoli said:


> Teehee (I thought I was going to get away with it too lol) have just put a few on my facebook


Get away with it???? NEVER 
We love puppies x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

whats going on , 

its been 3 days since we had an update on this thread ,  x


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

lol i was about to post the same.... have their eyes opened?

we need more pics!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

I am really sorry i just well i dont have an excuse haha

All pups are doing really well as is diva, there eyes should open anyday now 
I took some pictures this morning put havent uploaded them yet i will later as i took some picrures on todays walk to(not the pups on a walk of course pmsl)..! So will get them all up later
Thanks for asking though kira and BBM means alot to know you havent forgot me or pups haha
kerry x


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

great minds aye BBM , x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes you do have an excuse Kerry.


There is no better waste of time than new puppies


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Yes you do have an excuse Kerry.
> 
> There is no better waste of time than new puppies


PMSL to true they are so gorgouse and LOUD  But i love them i have told mum we are keeping them all as they all are different in there little ways already, i love them all for diffent reasons the one we are ment to be keeping is the loudest so she is going to be a sod i just no it haha
Cant wait to they open there eyes and can see there big sis of course that the reason they are problem keeping them tightly shut they dont want to see me :cornut:


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh the pups are just amazing!!! I love them!!
have they all got homes to go to? They are scrummy!! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks you.!
We have people on a waiting list but thats for a show dog, so if they dont hit the standard then no they will be going to pet homes x


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Look how fat yours looks noushka :001_wub:








Hairless boy








Hairless boy




























Ok as promised here some updated pictures took last night and this morning :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

great pictures!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Foxxy  xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww i cant believe how quickly theyre growing!! they all look so chunky & mine looks Very chunky!!!Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!:001_wub: thanks so much for showing us DD xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks noushka they are growing big but when you see them everyday like we do i cant notice it that much.!
No problem


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> aww i cant believe how quickly theyre growing!! they all look so chunky & mine looks Very chunky!!!Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!:001_wub: thanks so much for showing us DD xxx


Are you having one? You lucky thing!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww they are all looking fantastic, they have grown so much, they are very very cute


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I've finally caught up! 

I can't believe how big they are already!!! And the puff boy is going to be like a ball soon if he carries on!!  

They are all gorgeous though :001_wub: , and I'm glad they're all doing well!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks all for you comments they are growing i was speaking to noushka and the puff boy is as big now as her second biggest was born ekkk
kerry x


----------



## reddogs (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought they were getting a lot bigger until you put your hand in and then realised just how wee they are - but sweet


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

AWWWWWW so sweet! love the little wrinkly hairless!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks  xx


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Kerry,

Just caught up on your thread. Apologies for not posting before now. Just seem to have been extremely busy with, unfortunately, no spare time for forum. I've missed it too.
Anyway, let me say a hearty congratulations to you, your mum and Diva on 5 healthy puppies. I was extremely sad to hear that 3 didn't make it and are now running free altogether at the Rainbow Bridge, bless them. I know your mum and you did your very best. But, though very distressing, sadly sometimes it just isn't meant to be. 
The 5 puppies are absolutely gorgeous I luv them to bits and they're doing so well. It's been bril catching up and looking at their pics. Big hugs and kisses for all of them please. Also a massive hug and slobbery kisses to mum for doing such a good job. Looking forward to reading more about their progress as they grow and to, of course it goes without saying really, seeing pics of them all.

All best wishes to you and your mum.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

doggiesgalore said:


> Hi Kerry,
> 
> Just caught up on your thread. Apologies for not posting before now. Just seem to have been extremely busy with, unfortunately, no spare time for forum. I've missed it too.
> Anyway, let me say a hearty congratulations to you, your mum and Diva on 5 healthy puppies. I was extremely sad to hear that 3 didn't make it and are now running free altogether at the Rainbow Bridge, bless them. I know your mum and you did your very best. But, though very distressing, sadly sometimes it just isn't meant to be.
> ...


Hello, No problem but thanks you for your PM to that ment alot. 
They are growing so big they are 2weeks tonight  Big chunky things hehe i will have to get some more pictures up soon.! Thank you for your kind words regarding the still borns 
It will start getting more intresting when there running around im sure i will have lots of stories and pictures of hyper pups.! But just pop in when you can 

Thanks you kerry xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

The pups are 15days today so thought i would do a little update of my precious babies.!!
Ok heres there weights i wont do all there weights i will just do there birth weight and todays weights 

Hairless girl-Born at 4oz and is now 1lb 1oz (eyes tightly shut ...)

Hairless boy-born at 31/2oz and is now 14oz (squinting )

Puff girl 1-born at 4oz and is now 1lb 1oz (squinting )

Puff girl 2-born at 31/2oz and is now 1ib 2oz EYES ARE OPEN WOOHOO 

Puff boy-born at 41/2oz and is now 1lb 4oz (squinting )

All looking really well and doing great Diva is very well bless her and is still being a great mum  
Cant wait for all the fun to beging with the little terrors running around..

The hairless girl is staying but i also love the puff boy and the hairless boy   
But saying that i love them all  and am keeping them all so mu m better watch out they arent going anywere :eek6:  


I would like to thanks you all again for being here and supporting up means alot.! I will try and remember to keep updating  It should be abit more intresting to update on now as soon as there running around im sure there will be lots of pictures and funny stories to share with you
thanks kerry xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

wwwwwooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo



i need pics!!!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thank you for the update, glad they are growing well and opening theirs eye, the fun stories start soon


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok i have just took aload mum will update them and send them to me in a minute  xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> Ok i have just took aload mum will update them and send them to me in a minute  xx


YAY well done you two :thumbsup:


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm glad to see they're all doing well. I can't wait for more pics, especially as their eyes are starting to open! Now all the fun starts!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Honest im not strangling them they wouldnt sit still :eek6:
Our girl (hairless girl)
























Puff 1:
























Puff 2:
















Hairless boy:
















Puff boy(here noush)


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

OMG, look at their little eyes :001_wub:

I think my fav's are puff girl 1 and the hairless boy, I like their little white stripes! 

Thank you for the updated pics, I love seeing them all!


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow  They are soooo cute how about a few swops lol

x x x just kidding I am going to be heart broken when these babies have to go to their forever homes x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks i love them all none of them are leaving  Mum doesnt no yet although i think we might keep the male hairless to even though we dont need to mwhahhaa


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw i like them all but i think i have a soft spot for the puff boy,,,,he is yummy
i think he would like play with my cavs


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

cav said:


> aaaw i like them all but i think i have a soft spot for the puff boy,,,,he is yummy
> i think he would like play with my cavs


Thats noushka fav haha hes going to play with the big girls


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Kerry they are to die for

Puff 1, I want that one, I'll do you an exchange; we'll work out the odds later when we know but I was thinking 6 of mine for 1 of yours, I'm sure Diva would love it :devil::devil:

Rach x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Molly's Mum said:


> Kerry they are to die for
> 
> Puff 1, I want that one, I'll do you an exchange; we'll work out the odds later when we know but I was thinking 6 of mine for 1 of yours, I'm sure Diva would love it :devil::devil:
> 
> Rach x


PMSL  im sure we can to some sort of agrement :thumbsup: I love boxer puppies  
Thank you they are all special and gorgouse xx


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

yay piccies! they beautiful kerry! they still so tiny bless what cuties


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> yay piccies! they beautiful kerry! they still so tiny bless what cuties


Thank you yes there still tiny   Bless them x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Kerry they're just scrumptious!

If i had to pick a fave (a very very hard thing to do) it would be your hairless boy! He's just sooooooooo sweet!

I cant believe how big theyve got in just two weeks!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> Kerry they're just scrumptious!
> 
> If i had to pick a fave (a very very hard thing to do) it would be your hairless boy! He's just sooooooooo sweet!
> 
> I cant believe how big theyve got in just two weeks!


I love him to ...Hes a wriggler though hehe.!
There getting bigger but still look tiny to me haha
The puff boy is fat :yikes: and is going brown :eek6:
i love them all there all perfect little gorgouse cuties.! xx


----------



## Emraa (Jun 4, 2009)

I love this thread! I have just read it from the start and it was like I was actually witnessing it all happen, I almost shed a tear when the boys were stillborn, and then another died 

But look at them now! They are doing so well, they are gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Emraa said:


> I love this thread! I have just read it from the start and it was like I was actually witnessing it all happen, I almost shed a tear when the boys were stillborn, and then another died
> 
> But look at them now! They are doing so well, they are gorgeous


Thank you for taking the time to read it all must have taken ages hehe but im a slow reader 
It was certainly a roller coaster of a welp i can tell you.! Very sad about the ones we lost but very pleased with the ones we have.
I had so many people sit up with us talking as you can see that ment alot :thumbsup:
There all doing great and i will be updating here more often now as this is were all the fun begings woohoo.
so feel free to come back and see if you like
Thanks again for looking
kerry xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

OMG i want him more than ever!!!:001_wub: i cant believe how quickly theyre growing!! theyre absolutly Adorably Gorgeous!!! xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> OMG i want him more than ever!!!:001_wub: i cant believe how quickly theyre growing!! theyre absolutly Adorably Gorgeous!!! xxxxx


Thanks noushka :thumbsup: Hes is squinting so maybe eyes open soon its abit late though.! He dont want to see me haha i thought he would stay black and white but his face is brown already


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics DD they are all little stunner's, I want one of each please  xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Vixie said:


> great pics DD they are all little stunner's, I want one of each please  xx


Thanks i agree very stunning 
gosh with all you lot wanting one there be none left for me :yikes:


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

Aww, they are all lovely DD :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Opheliac said:


> Aww, they are all lovely DD :001_wub:


thanks you so much


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

They are beautiful Kerry  Give them all little hugs from me


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Xiaoli said:


> They are beautiful Kerry  Give them all little hugs from me


Thank you Rach.! I will try but they are very wriggle haha hope all your pups are doing well  x


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Kerry they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!

I want puff boy......chunky gorgeous pup!!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Hb-mini said:


> Kerry they are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
> 
> I want puff boy......chunky gorgeous pup!!! xxx


Thanks  you will have to fight noushka for him  he now has his eyes open 

Is no one going to leave a pup for me


----------



## Xiaoli (Aug 10, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Thank you Rach.! I will try but they are very wriggle haha hope all your pups are doing well  x


Thanks. Mine are doing well too - little porkers


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks  you will have to fight noushka for him  he now has his eyes open
> 
> Is no one going to leave a pup for me


Is noushka having him for real or just hoping!!!?

If i was you i would be so confused on who i was going to keep and would keep all of them!! Must be tricky when you see them grow up!!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Xiaoli said:


> Thanks. Mine are doing well too - little porkers


Glad to hear it 



Hb-mini said:


> Is noushka having him for real or just hoping!!!?
> 
> If i was you i would be so confused on who i was going to keep and would keep all of them!! Must be tricky when you see them grow up!!! xxx


No she not having on for real  we just mess around
i cant never choose i AM keeping them all mwhaha


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Glad to hear it
> 
> No she not having on for real  we just mess around
> i cant never choose i AM keeping them all mwhaha


Hehe....dont blame you!!!


----------



## doggiesgalore (Mar 15, 2009)

Well I'm with the others - they are absolutely gorgeous.
They've come on a treat and their weights are amazing.
Please give them a big hug from me, when they stop wriggling off course lol.
And Diva, she a very good mummy, bless her.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

doggiesgalore said:


> Well I'm with the others - they are absolutely gorgeous.
> They've come on a treat and their weights are amazing.
> Please give them a big hug from me, when they stop wriggling off course lol.
> And Diva, she a very good mummy, bless her.


Thank you  They getting right littler porkies.!
I will do when i get a minute with them and they sit still hehe but hey we all know puppies. 
Diva has been really hyper today :eek6: :eek6:
Thanks for your messages


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks noushka :thumbsup: Hes is squinting so maybe eyes open soon its abit late though.! He dont want to see me haha i thought he would stay black and white but his face is brown already


Oi dont you frighten my boy!! put a bag on your head!!:thumbsup: 


Hb-mini said:


> Is noushka having him for real or just hoping!!!?
> 
> If i was you i would be so confused on who i was going to keep and would keep all of them!! Must be tricky when you see them grow up!!! xxx


my OH sez hes gunna divorce me Mini.....& i want my little Choccy Puff!:cryin:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They look so cute I cant wait to see the little hairdo's on the hairless ones (if that makes sense lol).


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> Oi dont you frighten my boy!! put a bag on your head!!:thumbsup:
> 
> my OH sez hes gunna divorce me Mini.....& i want my little Choccy Puff!:cryin:


Carm down noush you can have him when i get noushka 



vizzy24 said:


> They look so cute I cant wait to see the little hairdo's on the hairless ones (if that makes sense lol).


Yeah that makes sense i will get updating with them mwhah you will get fed up


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Carm down noush you can have him when i get noushka
> 
> Yeah that makes sense i will get updating with them mwhah you will get fed up


do ya know DD...i think he might agree!! if it means we get rid of that sweet little Angel!!:devil:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> do ya know DD...i think he might agree!! if it means we get rid of that sweet little Angel!!:devil:


Yay i knew you could do it woohoo karma and noushka are going to love each other so much.!
Noushka can sleep in my bed to :thumbsup: :eek6:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Yeah that makes sense i will get updating with them mwhah you will get fed up


Fed up of puppy pics NEVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Fed up of puppy pics NEVER!!!!!!!


Thats good to hear because nor do i and there going to be loads :thumbsup: :eek6:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Yay i knew you could do it woohoo karma and noushka are going to love each other so much.!
> Noushka can sleep in my bed to :thumbsup: :eek6:


shes more likely to EAT your bed:laugh: :laugh: x


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

They are lovely. Puff 2 is my fave!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> shes more likely to EAT your bed:laugh: :laugh: x


Oh it alright  Me dont mind 



kayz said:


> They are lovely. Puff 2 is my fave!!


Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

We have registered the puppies today  we didnt get all the names we wanted so a bit gutted.!

Hairless girl is urban star ( we wanted urban lyric and her pet name was going to be lyric but thats an affix so coudnt have it  ......)

Hairless boy is urban legacy witch we wanted 

Powderpuff girl 1 is urban dreamer ( we wanted urban dream but thats also an affix so couldnt have it ...)

powder puff girl 2 is urban dancer witch we wanted 

Powder puff boy is urban legend witch we wanted 


All puppies now have there eyes open apart from the hairless girl who only has a squint in one eye 

Noushka dont laugh but the puff boy pooed on me today  oh the joys


kerry xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

I hope u don't mind but I had a look at your thread and your lovely pups.

I didn't know about them...congratulations.

I only noticed as you were advising Diane with Minni's pups...hope the mum is well and I loved the pictures. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> I hope u don't mind but I had a look at your thread and your lovely pups.
> 
> I didn't know about them...congratulations.
> 
> I only noticed as you were advising Diane with Minni's pups...hope the mum is well and I loved the pictures. xx


Of course i dont mind 
Thank you they are 16 days old now  Gone soo quick

mum is doing great thank you shes been an amazing mum

thanks you for coming and taking alook 
kerry xx


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Of course i dont mind
> Thank you they are 16 days old now  Gone soo quick
> 
> mum is doing great thank you shes been an amazing mum
> ...


Lovely names too.

I was watching "lazy" TV at the weekend, and the film "Cats and Dogs" was on....kiddies film really, but I saw a dog like yours...it was the computer programmer in the kennel!

I hope your pups are all well, and was lovely to see that you stayed up to help Diane with your knowledge. I read it all and you were there for her. Well done. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

mollyismyworld said:


> Lovely names too.
> 
> I was watching "lazy" TV at the weekend, and the film "Cats and Dogs" was on....kiddies film really, but I saw a dog like yours...it was the computer programmer in the kennel!
> 
> I hope your pups are all well, and was lovely to see that you stayed up to help Diane with your knowledge. I read it all and you were there for her. Well done. xx


Thanks you  Yes i saw that film to i like it haha and i love the little crestie in it :thumbsup:

All pups are well thanks.!

Thanks you it was my pleasure to sit up and help such a wonderful, greatful family 
kerry xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

All Puppies have there eyes open this morning and they are the most beautiful eyes ever  
they and diva are all still doing brill  
Let the fun start :yikes: 
kerry xx


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> All Puppies have there eyes open this morning and they are the most beautiful eyes ever
> they and diva are all still doing brill
> Let the fun start :yikes:
> kerry xx


Woo Hoo, can't wait to see new photo's of them Kerry. Your all doing such a brill job honey x x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Rach i will get some more in the next couple of days  
Cant wait for your 12 to pop into the world


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks Rach i will get some more in the next couple of days
> Cant wait for your 12 to pop into the world


Behave you bad bu**er lol, I think she heard you talk about 12 pups that's why she's got her legs crossed - pmsl

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

pmsl poor molly they will come soon i bet and we will al be here cheering her on  x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> pmsl poor molly they will come soon i bet and we will al be here cheering her on  x


You're a little angel you, thanks babe x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

No problem Rach our greatest pleasure


----------



## mollyismyworld (May 2, 2009)

Great news about your pups....all healthy and happy.

And well done for guiding Diane with Minni's pups too. xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you  
Was my pleasure  xx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> All Puppies have there eyes open this morning and they are the most beautiful eyes ever
> they and diva are all still doing brill
> Let the fun start :yikes:
> kerry xx


pleased to hear they are all doing well and have all got their eyes open , x


----------



## brighteyes (Jun 9, 2009)

I love all of your pictures! I had never seen a crested pup before, they are gorgeous!
Looking forward to seeing them with their eyes open!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

brighteyes said:


> I love all of your pictures! I had never seen a crested pup before, they are gorgeous!
> Looking forward to seeing them with their eyes open!


Thank you they all have there eyes open now i will take some more pictures tomorow  xx


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Thank you they all have there eyes open now i will take some more pictures tomorow  xx


YAY!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok i have a bit of news im going to share 

Our girl that we are keeping has now got her forever name *STAR* 
her KC names is .........urban star 
Thank you to josh (sammy/minni girls son)

Mum has just updated the registery with her pet name 
thanks josh you little angel


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Josh say's :- Thank-you , and i tickled Ella and she said i smell! Thank-you from me to Kerry. Mac


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Thats a lovely name! Well done Josh! (Love and ((hugs)) to Sammy and your family xx)


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Diane&Mac said:


> Josh say's :- Thank-you , and i tickled Ella and she said i smell! Thank-you from me to Kerry. Mac


No problem Josh or Mac or ella its all my pleasure 

Thank Alex


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The pups look gorgeous, can't wait to see more pics of them with their eye's open.
I love thier names, especially 'Star'


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you they are learning to walk now  there right little darlings


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

HI sounds like the pups are doing great PICS PICS PICS i will get a chanting mob on here soon lol. You really are doing a great job helping all that need you on here, give yourself a big pat on the back and a big bar of choccy you really are a pet forums angel


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Love the pups names DD and great news on the open eyes, now your fun will start lol Well done Josh on such a wonderful name  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> HI sounds like the pups are doing great PICS PICS PICS i will get a chanting mob on here soon lol. You really are doing a great job helping all that need you on here, give yourself a big pat on the back and a big bar of choccy you really are a pet forums angel





Vixie said:


> Love the pups names DD and great news on the open eyes, now your fun will start lol Well done Josh on such a wonderful name  xxxx


Thanks Both i havent been on this morning as we have been sorting the devils out :thumbsup:
They have been moved out of the welping box into a pen they are 3weeks tomorow and can already climb out the box cheeky pups
So we have given them the pen abit earlyer than we normally would
I will do pictures to day as they are even bigger and betting looking hehe
Thanks for all your suppot everyone you have been great 
kerry xx
Oh and i am very pleased with the name Josh picked for our little girl and Ella Joshs sister has named Puff girl number 1 Nellie :thumbsup:
thanks both


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

As promised here a little update and so pictures (yet again there not brill)

Noushka this is your little man hes still black and white but now has a brown head and face 


































This is our hairless girl *STAR*








*STAR*is at the the front with her little sister *Nellie watching on *
























Here is *NELLIE*

















And then all of them 

























































*Thanks Kerry*


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

they're gorgeous! your so lucky!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are beautiful, lovely pictures enjoyed looking at them,x


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

kerrybramble said:


> they're gorgeous! your so lucky!





colliemerles said:


> aww they are beautiful, lovely pictures enjoyed looking at them,x


Thanks both  xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: awwwwwww theyre getting Cuter & Cuter & mines even more Cuter x


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Noush yours is a right fatty bigger than all the others  i love him so much and i want to keep him


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They are lovely Kerry. 

Are the hairless ones born with a bit of hair on their backs?

I like the dark brown on with white feet.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Freyja said:


> They are lovely Kerry.
> 
> Are the hairless ones born with a bit of hair on their backs?
> 
> I like the dark brown on with white feet.


Thank you yes they are mostly unless you get a true true hairless


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww DD they keep getting cuter by the day, so stunning  I want one xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Vixie said:


> aww DD they keep getting cuter by the day, so stunning  I want one xxx


Thanks you 
hehe you find me a blue merel chiu then we have a deal


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> Thanks you
> hehe you find me a blue merel chiu then we have a deal


haha I know of a blue merle collie would that be OK lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha I know of a blue merle collie would that be OK lol


yay that will do one of my fav breeds and the best colour i wish you could get blue merel cresteds :laugh:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DevilDogz said:


> yay that will do one of my fav breeds and the best colour i wish you could get blue merel cresteds :laugh:


haha now that would be great to see :laugh: the perfect dog for you


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha now that would be great to see :laugh: the perfect dog for you


haha it would be the best   
i want one


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah they look so cute I love the one on the right of the last few pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Vizzy that is the hairless boy


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

Update...Puppy weaning time! 1st meal @ 22 days old :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks for doing that for me 

I love my babies :001_wub: xxx


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

I haven't posted on here in ages.
But wow, haven't they grown and they are soooooo cute too 
x


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

OMG they are actually in the food 

How cute do they look, they are sooooo adorable x x x x x x xx x


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh they are so so lush!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

How cute!!! I love the one that has white round the back of it's neck! Just gorgeous!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Beautiful looking pups I can hardly wait for my neighbor to come over so I can show her. She has 2 Chinese Crested and just loves looking at the pics....Jill


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

hehehe great pics of the little Cuties mine dosent look as though he's getting a look in tho!  xxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

So cute!! Why do they always want to eat from the opposite side of the bowl? lol

Sh xx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

haha great pics, I love weaning time, its so funny they get covered in the food and you spend ages trying to clean them then they do it all again the next feed  but its worth it lol 

they have grown so much they are gorgeous  xxx


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Awwww Kerry they are stunning  x x


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

Changes said:


> Awwww Kerry they are stunning  x x


Hiya! They are so adorable! LOL! I dnt think you're gunna have any probs weaning! I cnt wait to wean mine - 10 pups! It'l be like feeding time at the zoo! xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

EmzieAngel said:


> I haven't posted on here in ages.
> But wow, haven't they grown and they are soooooo cute too
> x


Thanks you yes they have grown up so so much Bless them i was looking at the pictures of them at birth yesterday and boy there massive now, I cant really see it as i see them every day so they still look tiny hehe


Molly's Mum said:


> OMG they are actually in the food
> 
> How cute do they look, they are sooooo adorable x x x x x x xx x


hehe yes the all just love to sit in it sliding all over the place 



Hb-mini said:


> Ahh they are so so lush!!!! :thumbsup:


Thanks you i agree they are lush 


kayz said:


> How cute!!! I love the one that has white round the back of it's neck! Just gorgeous!


I think thats the puff boy you like although the little puff girl has some to :thumbsup: I love them all hehe thanks 


canuckjill said:


> Beautiful looking pups I can hardly wait for my neighbor to come over so I can show her. She has 2 Chinese Crested and just loves looking at the pics....Jill


Aww bet she will love the pictures if she has cresteds to thanks 


noushka05 said:


> hehehe great pics of the little Cuties mine dosent look as though he's getting a look in tho!  xxx


Your boy was the greedy one  although at first he wasnt sure he is a big mummys boy hehe bless him and now hes so big to i love him  


Shazach said:


> So cute!! Why do they always want to eat from the opposite side of the bowl? lol
> 
> Sh xx


Hehe i know have you ever seen the puppy shuffle the walk around the bowl as they eat hehe its so funny i must get a video of it all the pups we have ever had does it  soo blinkin cute 


Vixie said:


> haha great pics, I ove weaning time, its so funny they get covered in the food and you spend ages trying to clean them then they do it all again the next feed  but its worth it lol
> they have grown so much they are gorgeous  xxx


I love weaning time to its the best, they always get in a right mess then like you say you clean them and next time they do it all over again  Diva is good at cleaning them up after though she dont mind having abit if extra food hehe she is a right pig


Changes said:


> Awwww Kerry they are stunning  x x


Thanks Mel so are yours and my little man hehe :thumbsup:


kiera09 said:


> Hiya! They are so adorable! LOL! I dnt think you're gunna have any probs weaning! I cnt wait to wean mine - 10 pups! It'l be like feeding time at the zoo! xx


hehe your going to have so much funny weaning them all i bet you cant wait, thats were all the fun begings :thumbsup:

Thanks all kerry xxx


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Kerry it gets so manic by the time they are 5 weeks old they know how to get out of their pen then you end up chasing them around all day lol help!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Changes said:


> Kerry it gets so manic by the time they are 5 weeks old they know how to get out of their pen then you end up chasing them around all day lol help!!!!!!!


Dont worry these are already getting out there welping box they have been since 2weeks old  they are very foward so there now in there pen and they look like bamby trying to walk  so cute, not long until we will be chasing them around hehe but i doubt they will be able to get out of out pen :thumbsup:


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Awww Kerry they are scrumptious & very messy :drool: :lol:

I love seeing all there updated pics, an maybe see them do well in the ring one day :thumbsup:

If Harmony does well lets hope we don't end up in puppy groups together :yikes: 

Take Care x*


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

Small~Fluffy said:


> *Awww Kerry they are scrumptious & very messy :drool: :lol:
> 
> I love seeing all there updated pics, an maybe see them do well in the ring one day :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Thank you they are very messy hehe they are now all fast a sleep bless them from this morning feed :thumbsup: I will keep updating with pictures i promise as i love taking pictures and sharing them hehe there my gorgosue babies :blush: 
Fingers crossed for you harmony does well and hey if we ever end up in the same class i would be pleased if you got placed over me  I dont mind other people doing better i would be pleased  Any how you cant beat a bit of healthy competion
kerry xxx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Haha The skating in Porridge has begun. They are coming along nicely


----------



## kiera09 (May 19, 2009)

clueless said:


> Haha The skating in Porridge has begun. They are coming along nicely


Hiya Kerry, Just wondering wot have u started weaning them on? I know u can use complete puppy food mixed with lactol, but some people recommend not using any milk supplements! whats you're opinion? Thanx xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

clueless said:


> Haha The skating in Porridge has begun. They are coming along nicely


Thanks There gorgouse i know you will love the girl we are keeping when you see her although im rather taken to the hairless boy myself 


kiera09 said:


> Hiya Kerry, Just wondering wot have u started weaning them on? I know u can use complete puppy food mixed with lactol, but some people recommend not using any milk supplements! whats you're opinion? Thanx xx


I will get mum PM you later about it  xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

They are looking great, bet you are proud as punch( that doesnt make sense lol) Love the rainbow reply by the way


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> They are looking great, bet you are proud as punch( that doesnt make sense lol) Love the rainbow reply by the way


Yes i am as proud as punch hehe i thought i would have a bit of a difference with the colours


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Your babies are beautiful :001_tt1:
Before joining here i had never really seen chinese crested before, and now i am totally in love with them :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

mumof5 said:


> Your babies are beautiful :001_tt1:
> Before joining here i had never really seen chinese crested before, and now i am totally in love with them :001_wub:


Thank you i agree they are beautiful 
Awww im glad us crestie lovers have turned another dog lover into a crestie fan 
Thanks for your comments


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

I nearly missed the updated pics too! 

The hairless boy (sorry, I can't remember their names! I get confused with just mine!) is going to have to be a bit quicker than that with all the others about!!!  

They are getting so big. Are they walking around properly now? (I don't know how long learning all that stuff takes)


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2009)

*How dare you nearly miss the puppy updates hehe
Hehe he wasnt really thats intrested but after a while got the hang and i got more piccys today but will put them up another time :thumbsup:
They are getting very big, They are walking nearly perfect just a few stumbles but there getting there bless them
kerry xxxx*


charlie9009 said:


> I nearly missed the updated pics too!
> 
> The hairless boy (sorry, I can't remember their names! I get confused with just mine!) is going to have to be a bit quicker than that with all the others about!!!
> 
> They are getting so big. Are they walking around properly now? (I don't know how long learning all that stuff takes)


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Kerry
I ventured onto the breeding section and thought i'd take a look at your pups 
Mum's feeding them well isn't she?
Proper little tubbies


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

rona said:


> Hey Kerry
> I ventured onto the breeding section and thought i'd take a look at your pups
> Mum's feeding them well isn't she?
> Proper little tubbies


Thanks for looking, Mum is doing a great job hehe 
They are right little chunky pups :thumbsup: Just how i like them


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

* our babies they will be 5weeks on sunday.!*










*This is the hairless Boy...*

































*This is the hairless girl (Star she is staying)*
































*Powderpuff Girl 1*
































*PowderPuff Boy (Noushka look at this beauty.*
























*Powderpuff Girl 2*
























Night they were born:

















Kerry


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

ooohhh Kerry they are so beautiful honey, they have really grown. You & your mum must be over the moon with them. Well done both of you and of course Diva - she has done a brill job.

x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

*Thanks MM we are soo proud of them they all have there own little characters now to ..I love them all soo soo much 
kerry xxx*


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

God thats gone quick 5 weeks already


They are looking good. How are the other babies doing?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Freyja said:


> God thats gone quick 5 weeks already
> 
> They are looking good. How are the other babies doing?


The other 2 are doing great thanks,They are 2week on sunday already lol 

Nice big strong pups all are.









Here they are:001_tt2:
kerry x


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Kerry
They look scrumptious  
The time is certainly speeding by!!

Harmony is 7wks old today an a real pickle :001_tt2: but just makes her all the more lovable 

Gve them all snuggles from me :001_wub:*


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

22 days already!! 

golly gosh DD!!

but how cute are theyyy!! 

i expect one in the post


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

*Thank you  Gosh its gone so quick for us all i will give them a big snuggle for you  they will love it
give on back to harmony for me please *


Small~Fluffy said:


> *Kerry
> They look scrumptious
> The time is certainly speeding by!!
> 
> ...


*Thank you i agree they are cute  haha
No sorry DD will not be sending one in the post she is being greedy and keeping them ALL*
HA KERRY XX



bexy1989 said:


> 22 days already!!
> 
> golly gosh DD!!
> 
> ...


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah they all look so cute!!!! The one you are keeping looks a lovely little thing cant wait to see how she grows up.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> *Thank you  Gosh its gone so quick for us all i will give them a big snuggle for you  they will love it
> give on back to harmony for me please *
> 
> *Thank you i agree they are cute  haha
> ...


ohhh noo 

but bexy wants one :crying:


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

lovely pics , 
blimey the time has gone quick ,
they have changed so much , xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

I have been busy so havent been on much but just wanted to give you a quick update on my babies!
They are all great gorgeous big puppies ..Playing lots and lots they have met most of our other dogs with no problems nothing seems to worry them!
They eat lots and when put back to bed scream to come out again LOL...
Full of energy like any other pup and there getting older and older...Few more weeks and they will all leave for new homes and i will be gutted i love these babies SO much and want to keep them all 
I will get some more pic up soon, as they will have changed alot since you have all seen them!
kerry xxx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

How are the other 2 doing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

They are great too thanks they are getting bigger and louder! stronger every day 
We shall start to try and wean them next week! see how that goes down! 
There all great as are both mums!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

I had never heard of Chinese Crested before I joined this forum - they are sooo lovely :001_wub:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww I am getting excited for you and it isnt even my dog. Good luck with the whelping I bet you cant wait now. Bless her xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Awww I am getting excited for you and it isnt even my dog. Good luck with the whelping I bet you cant wait now. Bless her xxxxxx


Hey thank you for your message but my girl has had her pups they are now 6weeks old  if you look a few pages back there a few pictures


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

Just another quick update! Pups are going to be 7weeks on sunday!

They had there first bath on wedenesday and were little angels.. I promise to get some pictures in a day or two when we have some time!!

Thank again for everyone that supported us through it but its all nearly over 
Then the journy starts with the little girl we are keeping..


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

just read this thread all the way through, wow there really cute, sorry to hear 3 past away rip little ones, havnt they got big, dont forget piccies x


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

wow that must have been a long read hehe...Thank you i agree they are cute haha im soo proud of them and Diva!
I know sad about the still born but these happen May they be sleeping in peace  

They have got soo big since the little things they were when born 
I wont forget picture haha and thanks for your message!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

As promised!
Boss:

















Hugo:
























Sushi-Horrid name i know! But thats what her new owners are going to call her LOL
















Dancer
















Boss&Star









I will have to try and get some more of star on her own but she never sits still!!! 
Isnt it funny how the ones you decide to keep are the little b*ggers


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

aw they are lovely. i love the one with the "blue eyes" looks a right lil monkey.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Great photos, love the one where Hugo is biting the Fimbles bum lol


----------



## charlie9009 (Nov 24, 2008)

Aww, they are still gorgeous!  I can't believe how quickly the time has gone, it's like they were only born last week!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

dexter said:


> aw they are lovely. i love the one with the "blue eyes" looks a right lil monkey.


Thank you..The blue eyes are just a reflection from the camra they have very dark eyes! But i wish they did have blue eyes  hehe



claire said:


> Great photos, love the one where Hugo is biting the Fimbles bum lol


He loves that teddy LOL Hes the worse of them all hes the smallest but the bravest haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

charlie9009 said:


> Aww, they are still gorgeous!  I can't believe how quickly the time has gone, it's like they were only born last week!


I know its gone so quick  But its been great watching them grow into these stunning babies! Im so proud of them!


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

Awwww they are totally without a shadow of a doubt..... STUNNING 

Well done to both of you, I want a cuddle x x x


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

*Aww thank you rach 
Your welcome to come and cuddle them when ever you want 
xx*


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous, I bet you will be sad to see them go. How are the other litter doing?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, I bet you will be sad to see them go. How are the other litter doing?


Yes i will be sad to see them go  But we stay in contact with them all so its not like we will never see them again! 

The litter we have here for a friend are great thank-you they are now 4weeks  and soo gorgeous i want to keep them  haha
I will see if i can get some pictures to show you all!


----------



## Classyellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Great pics DD! I love little Sushi :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Thank you 
xx


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

They are beautiful.


I agree that the ones you keep are always the naughty ones .The fawn twins had ABSO's before they were3 months old and they've still not been lifted and they are 15 months now


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Thank you  Yes its always the ones staying that are the devils :devil:
what do we do to ours selves!

ASBO`S


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fab new pics - The last few weeks have just flown by.
Yhey are all gorgeous, you can really see their personalities shining through.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Ok here some pictures as promised there not brill, but there still pictures hehe
> Diva and kioti puppies:
> 
> 
> ...


I want our babies back! ...Gosh im missing them more than anything! :crying: this was them at hours old and it only feels like a few days ago yet there 15weeks tomorrow!  I miss them! 

I hope you little babies that were to special to stay with us are being good up there!


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahh i have never seen baby ones 

Have you got any photos of them at 4-5 weeks old as well i would love to see


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Thank you  Yes its always the ones staying that are the devils :devil:
> what do we do to ours selves!
> 
> ASBO`S


Kerry the fawn twins have had ASBO's since the day we decided to keep them both. They are now nearly 17 months and still have not had them lifted


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> As promised here a little update and so pictures (yet again there not brill)
> 
> Noushka this is your little man hes still black and white but now has a brown head and face
> 
> ...


At 3weeks..


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Them at 7weeks.


DevilDogz said:


> As promised!
> Boss:
> 
> 
> ...


Them at 5weeks



DevilDogz said:


> * our babies they will be 5weeks on sunday.!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.................................


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

OMG they are all adorable x


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Thank you i miss them! But there all in fantasic homes! two have gone to two different ladies and there going to do agaility and a bit of showing see how they do!..


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bless then so sweet


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

blimey i cant believe its been 15 weeks already hmy:, xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

ninja said:


> blimey i cant believe its been 15 weeks already hmy:, xx


Yes tomorrow they will be 15weeks!  Gone so quick! It doesnt seem that long ago we sat up all night with her..with the most roller coaster of a welp ever..but we have 5 beautiful healthy babies with there forever families!


----------



## crazycrest (Feb 13, 2008)

ninja said:


> blimey i cant believe its been 15 weeks already hmy:, xx


LOL time sure flies when you're having fun 
Diva litter is 15 week's tomorrow x


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Great photos love them


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Yes tomorrow they will be 15weeks!  Gone so quick! It doesnt seem that long ago we sat up all night with her..with the most roller coaster of a welp ever..but we have 5 beautiful healthy babies with there forever families!





crazycrest said:


> LOL time sure flies when you're having fun
> Diva litter is 15 week's tomorrow x


it sure has gone sooo quick 
i can still remember the night she had them as if it was only last week hmy:,

scarey how quick the time goes though :yesnod:, xx


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Cant believe how long ago this was! Here is Star who was our keeper from this very litter..










Shes doing use proud in the breed ring


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow time certainly has flown since those gorgeous pupsters were born:eek6:

Star has gone from a little cutie into a Stunner DD:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah what a little star:thumbup: she is a little cutie


----------

